# Poor Responder........part 35



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home ladies   

Lots of love and luck to you all      

Rachel xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Rachel x x x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cheers Rachel!

Morning Beachie!

xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mornign Miranda

What are you up to today?


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Morning ladies

Just q quickie as off to Bournemouth for the day to give the Beanies some fresh air and show them where they can play on the beach as a little encouragement to stick!!

Miranda - I'm in Swindon (sadly!)   Where are you?

Have a  great day lovelies. x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

babyspoons- hope that you have better weather than me, it's pouring it down outside


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Babyspoons - great idea to encourage the beanies to stick!

Am off to see my parents today.  Kate has EC this afternoon so we are just going to  .  If it's bad news later in the day (no eggs) then Kate may not call us but just want to be with her DH.  But I am hoping for 3 and maybe even 4.    

Beachy and Miranda - have fun days!

love to all xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've just walked the dogs, now I'm off to train up someone to put stuff on our website, then I'll clean the house I guess - oh, the glamour!

What about you Beach?

Lots of     for kate, LilJen - it's such a lottery.

Spoons - ew, Swindon? Those roundabouts!   I've only been there for a civil court case so i don't know it that well. I'm in west Dorset, between Yeovil and Dorchester.

xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- still waiting for DH to get up....he's tired bless him and not ben well all week.


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend! 

Babyspoons - seems as though we on on the 2ww together? i had E/T done on thursday!  

Had egg collection done last friday, 11 follies, but 9 eggs as one wasn't mature enough and the other empty.  All 9 fertilized and stayed with us on days 2 & 3, so they decided to take us to blastocyst stage, in the end we were left with 1 very good one, and 3 not so good ones - the embryologist basically picked what he thought was the best out of the remaining three, but said that our chances of a twin pregancy were v. slim - so we are basically pinning all our hopes on our one little fighter!

I thought that i would feel much more positive than i do at the moment.  I think because the embryologist didn't seem that encouraging it has put a real downer on me.  that and the fact that we just have one good one and i was really hoping for 2.  Has anyone else ever felt on a low after E/T?

Anyways, seems as though there are many of you going for it this month, so fingers crossed for you all!  I'm just gonna try and get myself in a positive frame of mind and relax on the sofa for now!

xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls,

Been trying to stay away from FF for a while so haven't been able to keep up with everyone's news.

Miranda- How's the bump? flight home went well, we had the Dutch darts player "Barney" van Barneveld on our flight from Amsterdam to Aberdeen. I'm a big fan of his so was well chuffed.  DH wished him good luck and shook his hand. Claim to fame if ever there was one... 

Jax-   Hope all is still looking good for you.

Spoons- Good luck for the 2ww.  

beach- Are you stimming just now? Good luck!  

LilJen- Hope your sis gets some juicy eggs at EC today.  

Alegria- Well done on getting one embie!!! Wishing you all the best.    
When is your testday?

Lolly and Steph- Hope you're having a fab time over in Turkey and good luck Steph for you next scan. 

Lolly- Have you started stimms yet? Good luck!! 

Emma- welcome home to the UK. How long are you here for?

Good luck to everyone having or about to start TX.  

Hi to Nicks,Laura,Odette, Swinny, Merse and the rest. There's so many of yous I can't keep track. Sorry if I've missed any important news.

Nothing to report from my end. No symptoms to speak of. Think I might do a pee test on Thursday next week and bloods are booked in for Friday 11th.   

Been betting on a few horses today,haven't got a clue about who to choose so just picked random names. 

Hope everyone is well!!   Love Mrs O


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Miranda- Is that your puppy in the photo? Real cutie.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG - Kate got 5 eggs!!  

2 look good; 3 are a little puny but not beyond hope!  We'll know tomorrow if any have fertilised!

I know it's one step at a time but honestly ladies, after all she was told following her FSH of 22, 5 eggs is a result!!!

Next stage now - we   for fertilisation.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

That's fantastic news,   Kate x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi ladies,

LittleJenny - That's fantastic news! Let's   for 100% fertilization.

Steph - Good luck for your scan on Monday, hun    

A big   to everyone else and best of luck for anyone having stimms/ec/et   

I had my day 2 et today and all went fine. I'm oficially PUPO    I'm so happy, my little embie is a grade 1, 5 cells and SO wanted. Also enjoying being pampered by dh    Test day is Friday 18/04       

Have a lovely weekend everyone,
Alegria x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Little Jenny - let's pray for your sis... You seem to be v. close you two... HOw fantastic that you can support each other at this difficult time.  Also v. good that you are taking steps to protect your own fertility... WEll-done girl...

Allegria = great for your little embie.... Fingers crossed now...   

Jnr - I think one good embie is an excellent result...


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Inc - Thank you! Have you tested yet??


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Alegria

Congratulations on being PUPO x x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Got my period day 2 today... However, was not possible to cycle at the LFC due to some stupid bureaucracy...  ie they have to review the result and then have a follow up consultation and then cycle next month.. Pretty useless... I was hoping to cycle in the 2 wk school break and now the plan is out of the window.  Should have consulted the Lister...but I never seem to be doing the right thing somehow... 

So that's it the decision made for me... I cannot cycle next month as I have started 4 day week...
DH went sailing today and am on my own... He is not much use anyway...


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Alegria - congratulations on being PUPO!

Inc. - it's just a minor timing thing; you can still cycle again soon and you should!!  

I'm wearing my   mat out for Kate just now!


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Inc - I completely agree with LittleJenny


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Well done LJ's sis!!   
Mrs O - hi there! Glad you are back. did you win anything? I won £18 but put a tenner on different bets - better than nothing though!  
Inc - sorry about AF - had you not arranged to cycle then?  
Jnr - think positive   blasts are a real bonus especially on this thread - think yourself lucky!   
Hi Beach - how are the jabs going? spose a bit early for any signs yet? Not that I ever really got any - just EWCM later on   
Hope you turkey girls are OK. Do you have scans next week too Lolly? Steph - not worrying too much I hope  
Alegria -well done on ET!   
hope everyone else is having a good weekend
NW


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

NO, I haven't as I can't do it next month having just started my new job.  There is a possibility of cycling with Geeta but that's not the sexiest option but seems to be the only one whereby I could use these 2 wks off.  They do egg collection at the LFC and haven't got this silly policy although plenty of other nasties.  I could do controlled natural cycle apparently for closure purposes...  It just feels like going back to the slaughter house... 

I can do nothing , b, do the controlled natural or c/ do the donor thing in August as scheduled...I wish the LFC have explained their procedure to me as I wouldn't have put myself in this position... I had a consultation and they didn't mention this.  Apparently they need to do the profile and review it and then you can cycle a month later, which seems like a huge waste of time.... Everywhere else where I have been you needed fsh test, scan on day 2 and depending on this one could go ahead...  It seems so masochistic going back to Geeta and yet I have got these two weeks off which would be nice and stress free time to do it...  Somehow I always get myself into impossible situations...Any thoughts about this? 

Head spinning....Am losing the plot, methinks....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

When do I stop the DHEA


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whenever it feels right Beach - nobody seems to know! I stopped while on the pill as it was doing crazy things. How are you feeling on the jabs?

Mrs O - whoo! You're home! And mingling with celebs! Ooooo! I picked Bob Hall at 100/1 and Turko at 33/1, for obvious reasons - both finished! Neither placed, but still...
That's one of my Staffie's six pups - they were so gorgeous. That was four years ago now though. They must be 'normous by now!

Big up to kate! Fabulous result - five eggs! 

Nicks - which hoss did you win on then?

Alegria - name for the embie please!  

Inc - at least you know you have two months to plan - make a plan and stick to it and you'll feel a bit better. Flip a coin, go on! Summer tx is good.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Two months to plan what?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra - I had Bob Hall too! but I won with Comply or Die - did it with Ladbrokes online so I've got money in account now but don't know how to get it!   
Beach keep going til EC if you are OK on it  
Inc  
N


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm having secind scan on Wednesday so I'm sure it'll maybe reveal more then.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Incon - 

Take a deep breath in and outttttttttttttttttttttttttttt 

steady on girl youre going to get yourself stressed.

One thing at a time

The most logical thing to do is sit down and ask yourself do you really want to go back to Create - no of course you don't.  Why?  Because  you have already been there and are still  upset about your last cycle with them.  Its not going to do you any good going back there again. 

The only other option is to wait even though you have booked yourself s weeks off - is there
any way you can call your work and re-arrange things on Monday?

Odettexxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Odette -  I am a teacher and that's two weeks of EAster hols.  Yes, I don't want to do Create cycle hence I went to the LFC but didn't expect what happened and I cannot have two weeks off or any time off next month as I have just started a new job..Thx for input though... I can always do nothing and try to persuade dh of donor eggs, but it's near impossible to let go off own eggs bcs of stupid bureaucratic thing that happened to me...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening my lovelies...

Just wanted to say thanks for all your good well wishes for us...we are really enjoying it out here. Just wanted to say havent posted as was given a bit of a bombshell on Monday at scan. They couldnt find my ovaries....  anyway something about the OCP making them disappear or something..where have they gone then..have I left them in Uk.... 
On a serious note I am stimming until Wednesday then having a scan then...will know then whether we are carrying on or cancelling due to response but Im going to try,try and convince them to let us carry on for a few days more as I have my follicle charts here and they both show Im a slow starter both times...

Trying to keep with the PMA....  ...feel really good despite the news having a lovely break with dh and ds...Steph and dh showing us the sights of Istanbul.

We have decided to stay even if cycle has cancelled as I feel I owe my ds and dh this holiday and ds has been lovely and understanding with the hospital etc he is such a mature wee man for a 12 yr old...
Anyway dont want to get upset... ...especially not in  front of ds ,...ive been that person before and dont want to go there again..so will see what Wednesday brings.    

Thanks to everyone for your thoughts and prayers..good luck to our PUPO girls...and well done Alegria....        

Beach - Hope you are doing well....   

Merse - Happy Birthday and have a lovely time... 

Nite,Nite guys...xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab-    hope that it all goes well and that in the mean time you can enjoy the sights.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Gab - Hang in there, have everything crossed for you


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Steph and Lolly    Lets hope for a big turn around for you guys    Stay positive.
Love Nikcs


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Nicks and Miranda- me and DH betted(is that a word?  Or is it just BET? ) on a few different horses. Biggest bet was on Turko.   still managed to win about £25. (although we spent £75 ) But better than nothing. 

Beach- Good luck for your scan on Wednesday. Is it your first stimms scan?
I took DHEA up until EC on my last 2 cycles. 

Lolly- Good luck for your scan as well. Hopefully they get to see your ovaries then with some lovely follies.  

LilJen-   for some loving in the lab tonight.  And some great embies.  

Just got my cats back this afternoon after being looked after by DH's grandma and the male cat now feels the need to show my female cat who's in charge of the house (he does it everytime when they've been away) by making his tail huge and trying to attack her and miaowing and hissing towards her.

As long as he doesn't start peeing all over the house like he did the last time.  He's neutered but seems to mark his territory by spraying. Will have to keep a close eye on him.

DH is away out for a few with his mates to catch up after Turkey so I've got the house to myself. NICE! 

Hope everyone's having a nice Saturday.

Love Mrs O


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Gabs - hope the ovaries wake up...   

Steph - fingers crossed for you, too...   

Beach my lovely -  sorry ... have just seen you re cycling, too... Good luck hun...  

DH and I are now losing plot altogether... methinks... We used to sane and cheerful people once upon a time.. .


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Inc   thinking of you x x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

lolly- How many days have you stimmed so far and when was your last scan? On my TX last summer I had my scan on day 5 of stimms and had no follies at all but ended up with 3 great embies in the end.

Inc- Not sure what to suggest but it's always better to start a cycle on the up and if you and DH are really depressed and unhappy then maybe you should wait to start another TX?  

Steph- How's things girl?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Not sure due to my chronic stress that I will ever be on the up tbh... until I either stop ttc or have a child somehow... Sorry to go on guys, but having a crisis today....and going nuts.  I really cannot cycle next month and for the summer I have booked donor egg cycle, which I will have to confirm in June for August, so I really don't have the time that you ;re all talking about... I need a month break in btw own egg cycle and donor cycle at least psychologically if nothing else...


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi All

Lollipop/Gab, really hope all goes well for you next week, your ovaries will get going I'm sure of it  
LittleJen - Fab news for Kate, there's hope for me yet!!  
Inc - You sound so down, it really is just so unfair the whole thing. I think we all know and understand the desperate feeling of constant disappointment  
Steph - still got everything crossed for you  

As for me - have to do my trigger injection tonight at 9.45pm and that's the injecting over. I know 9 follies sounds excellent but in reality there are only 4 of a decentish size (2 of which were marginal). I know that they will have grown by Monday but still a little worried it will be a repeat of first tx, i.e. only 2 eggs and zero fert. I'm not down but being rather philosophical, if I expect the worse, hopefully I will be pleasantly surprised. Believe it or not we're getting married on May 10th so if it fails at least I can have plenty of glasses of champagne!!
I know that I'm better off than some, and I really am grateful for that, but I am also one of the 5% (or whatever the figure is) out there who have experienced a tx without making it to ET so have lower expectations.
Love
Cath
X

.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Cath -  Good luck for ec


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Alegria, glad the ET went well by the way. Hopefully I will soon be PUPO too!  
X


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Cath - Kate was told she had 2 decent sized follies and 3 smaller ones.  She was told they hoped at least one of her "front runners" would yield an egg in and that maybe she would get one more, possibly two if she had very good luck.  All 5 follies had viable eggs in and although 3 are a little punier they are not hopeless and the other 2 look good.  I know it must be really hard when you've had such a tough experience but that was then and this is a whole new cycle.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Inc honey    oh hon, it's SOOOO frustrating I know and I can tell you're trying to find a way but it's almost impossible to think straight when you're so stressed out isn't it?!

You've possibly done all of these things already, but can I just ask;
What's the last possible day that you can go for it this month if you manage to talk the Lister round? (IE how long have you got to wear them down!)
Were you able to explain the situation to them in full so that they understand why it really needs to be this month?
Is there anyway at all possible to sweet talk one of the nurses or get to speak to one of the doctors and ask/beg/bribe them to pretty please have a look at your records and cycle this month?

In the meantime hon it would be good if you could try to find a way to relax and destress - not easy thru tx and starting a new job, I know!  This might sound a bit facile, but have you ever tried the ivf companion hypnotherapy CD?  It is without doubt the most helpful tool I have come across since starting tx, just gutted I only heard about it a few weeks ago, but it has been a great help to me even in that short time.  If you'd like more info, bung me a PM if you like...

Sorry no more persos but I really do have to get off the pooter or hubby will divorce me!

Love to all
xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

CAth- good luck for EC x x x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Tried all you suggest apart from hypnotherapy cd.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *AbbyCarter*just had follow-up after 3rd IVF - planning 4th IVF? - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*CathB*just had follow up - decision re 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*Francie*3rd IVF due to start mid-April 2008*Jnr*1st GIFT or IVF at UCH London - mid-March 2008*Inconceivable*Undecided - consulting with LFC/Lister re next treatment*Latestarter*Currently undergoing cycle monitoring at ARGC before 1st ICSI*Laurab* Jinemed - 23/04/08 for 4th cycle, this time will be first with ICSI*Nikki2008*4th cycle due to start May 2008*Sammie*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08 *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - due to start downregging ?? March 2008*Swinny*4th ICSI due to start April 2008*TracyM*2nd DIVF - due to start 23/04/08*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - currently stimming - EC ??/04/08*Cath J*3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - currently stimming - EC 07/04/08*Gabrielle*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - currently stimming - EC ??/04/08 *Izzy1971*2nd IVF - currently stimming - EC ??/03/08*Juicy*2nd IVF - Lister - currently stimming - EC ??/03/08*LittleJenny*Here on behalf of her sister, who is currently stimming on 1st IVF - EC 05/04/08 - 5 eggs collected*Loui5e*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - currently stimming - EC 24/03/08*Stephjoy*4th ICSI - Jinemed - currently stimming - EC ??/03/08*Sonia*3rd IVF - LP - started DR 20/03/08 - baseline scan 08/04/08*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Alegria*1st IVF - Lister - LP - testing 18/04/08*Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - testing 17/04/08*Bugle*2nd ICSI - Jinemed - testing 09/04/08*Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - blastocyst transfer - testing ??/04/08*Lincs Jax*5th IVF, with IVIG - Care Nottingham - 4 eggs but no fertilisation  converted to FET with one fighter frostie - testing ??/03/08    *Ophelia*7th ICSI - Jinemed - testing 10/04/08    *Sheldon*1st ICSI - Jinemed - testing ??/04/08    *Terry*5th ICSI - SP - 2 eggs - 1 fertilised - Day 2 ET 23/3/08 - testing ??/03/08 *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative cycle or miscarriage: * *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *ClaireP*3rd ICSI - ARGC - Feb '08 - tested negative - review April '08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - - tested negative  *Odette*3rd IVF - Barcelona IVI - tested negative  *PaulB & his DW Jennig*2nd ICSI - Lister - four eggs - no fertilisation  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  
tr]
*PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Emmachoc*  after FET - awaiting second scan 25/02/08 - due 07/10/08 *Miranda7*  on 3rd ICSI - due 29/06/08 *Nicky W*  surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF - due 10/05/08 *Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - awaiting first scan 15/03/08 - due 31/10/08 *PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008  (triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Lordy - look at all that html!

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Steph - I'm sure something will have happned by then.

Are you feeling any twinges?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

thanks for all the well wishes and crossed bits - I really do appreciate it 

Having trouble today with wireless connection in my room as we are the last room on the corridor away from the wireless router - then lost huge post arrgh 

Spoony, Jnr and Alegria - congratulations on making it to the 2ww PUPO ladies - hoping so much that it will work for you 

Inc - that's a bugger you can't start straight away with LFc - no wonder you are so annoyed  Sending you 

Lolli/Gab - see you in the morning for brekkie hon 

Mira - love the puppy pic - had a few twinges but they might be wind! 

Odette - sending you  - hope you are feeling a bit better now xx

Nicks - thanks for that PM the other day it made me feel a lot better 

Beachy - good luck with first stim scan - hope they see some lovely follies 

Ophelia - still got everything crossed for you - and for you Bugle 

CathJ - good luck for EC on Monday - really hope you get some great eggs and 100% fertilisation this time 

Little Jen - so glad your sis got some eggs - hope they go on to be great embies 

 to everybody I missed, sorry for no more personals!

Had a lovely day today - went to the old part of Istanbul with Lolli/gab and DH & DS, we walked round the Topkapi Palace where the Sultan lived, was well worth a visit I thought - beautiful old buildings and lots of treasures to goggle at - and a great view down onto the harbour where we saw dolphins swimming 

Then Paul and I went out for a lovely Asian meal - Thai green curry and Beef Satay - this eve - followed by fancy coffees and ice cream in the ice cream shop in our hotel - was sooooo yummy 

Think we are going to hit the shops tomorrow  trying not to think too hard about treatment and doing not a bad job of it - still jabbing - we'll see what Monday brings! 

Love Steph xxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks Steph for doing the update and including me!
I'm in for EC on Tuesday...I have three decent sized follies and two that might make it    
hilarious - due to short stimms/leading foll, I now have over £400 of unused drugs (NOT an offer for sale, mods!) - so typical of our luck that we overspend even when trying to be organised/save ££ !!

really really hope your scan shows some activity on Monday. The holiday sounds great though, and has really given me food for thought for later in the year 

Congrats to the PUPO ladies, rest up now!  My stomach is in knots thinking about your test dates, good lord I am going to be a wreck if I get to ET myself!!!    

keeping everything crossed for good fertilisation for Kate, LittleJen

Lollipop, sympathies on your endo pains, can't be easy with stress of tx too.  Your son sounds adorable, ahhh i really really hope he gets a little brother or sister x

Incon sorry bureaucracy has stymied you - hope dh comes back from sailing envigorated with sea air and with some encouraging suggestions.  Congrats on the job though!  couldn't you swing some sick leave 'the hosp have offered me a cancellation op for a gynae prob' or something ...shame LFC have that rule.  


Francie, Laurab...hang in there

Beachgirl, you too and good luck for wednesday

Miranda, like the puppy but an updated Bob shot is surely due?!  Hope you don't mind (feels a bit stalkery) - am working through your old posts to see how you decided on Jinemed and protocol there...only a third of the way through so haven't found out what happened with your book yet.  I'd love to read it!

happy sunday all


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi all, sorry I havent been around lately on this thread.

It is nearly 3am, I can't sleep, feeling very very emotional about everything - IVF, What happens if it doesn't work again, Work in general (I am an Occupational Therapist), Pregnant women (Our team leader is 5 months pregnant - how will I cope) just generally        

I really hope my egg quality is better this time. The past 6 months I have had Acupuncture, vitamins, DHEA (well thats been since december), eating healthier, exercising more, people said I have lost weight but the scales don't say that. So hopefully    
My baseline scan for my IVF is on Tuesday. Down regging at the moment.

Just feel crap at the moment and need a shoulder to cry on.

Sorry for the me me me post.

I hope everyone is well and okay.

Sonia xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ahhhh, Sonia, muscle weighs more than fat! That's what it is - so you're in much better shape, but haven't lost pounds because what you've lost in fat is outweighed by muscle - it's good! Especially if people tell you you look slimmer.

As for the emotional bit - God, we know where you're coming from all too well. I wish I could say it definitely gets better, but that depends on so many things. Usually though, when you're waking at night, it's hormones, and everything seems 100 times worse at 3am. Hope you're feeling a bit better this morning.

Juicy - I'd love another scan but I'm too skint! Using the CC for _milk _ at the moment - God knows where it all goes.
I'll get DH to take an updated bump pic though, later when he gets up.

I must carry on with the book! I got to the end of the Lister cycle and stopped writing. And every time I try and start again it just seems I can't write any more.
Perhaps I'll start again today, as it's snowing...

Sorry Steph - I did the same to Gab in a PM, thinking tomorrow was Monday yesterday!  for tomorrow which is actually tomorrow now....

LilJen - what time is Kate's all-important call this morning?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello all

Steph and Gabs - lots and lots of super sonic good luck with scans - give it time - I am sur ethey will gro    At least both of you can feel happy that you are not in England with 2 inches of snow just having fallen in about an hour!!!! Very unusual for hampshire!!!

Every one else loads of good lluck and sticky vibes there are so many people and have been a little bit absent for a while so will try and remember everyone but sorry if I forget -..... little jen, Alegria, beach cath izzy juicy louise sonia spoons junior sheldon and terry!!! Crikey i would never remember all that - thanks for the charts steph - very helpful!!

Fingers crossed for you Ophelia   

As for me - 2WW drawing to a close and not feeling great!!!! Feeling very much like AF is about to put in an appearance  Next few ays will be very hard  and not looking forward to inevitable  

A big hello to all those not txing - mir and nicks - hope the bumps are well.
Laura not long now.
inc 

Well signing off now and going to enjoy the snow


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

When's test day for you Bugle? We need a ticker!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there all - once again sorry for now personals but just about to go out!

ALL Kates's eggs fertilised!!!!  Yes, even the puny ones!  We are just stunned.  Not sure when we will get any news on embryo quality or when ET will be - presumably tomorrow or Tuesday??  I'll talk to Kate again later - she was a bit shocked (in a good way).  

Thanks again for everyone's support and love.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG! Well done to Kate! That's incredible.


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes that's fantastic LJ!!  Gives me renewed hope!  

Miranda - sorry I hadn't thought about you having another scan, I was thinking about an updated bump picture.  In fact I didn't know you could pay for scans, god it must be so tempting!!!  

You will finish the book before too long, I'm sure - must be a good sign that it was really therapeutic doing as much as you did in such a short space of time!

Bugle, sympathies and   for the next couple of days of total mental torture 

Sonia, I bet your eggs will be great.  The 3am wake up is a nightmare (it's 4am precisely for me) - hope you got back to a few hours good kip and feeling back to positivity now x


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Sonia, sorry to hear you're having such a hard time.  I'm about to start stimms for my 3rd and final IVF so am feeling just like you. The middle of the night sleepless anxiety is so awful.  Everything is out of perspective, rational thought is impossible and it all feels so lonely.  I must admit I have occassionally even woken my DH up.  Hope you managed to get some more sleep and are feeling a bit more positive today. Sending you  lots of   .

Juicy,   for 5 great eggs.  Hope you got my PM in response to yours and looking forward to finally meeting you soon.

Steph,    for your scan tomorrow. Well done for enjoying Istanbul despite the stress. The Topaki is so gorgeous and romantic. Happy shopping tomorrow.  And thanks for the latest update. 

Lolly/Gabs    that your ovaries got on a later flight and have now had the good sense to catch up with you in Istanbul.  And that they're now making up for lost time. Well done for keeping so strong and positive.  

Bugle, hang in there. Not long now and nothing's inevitable!   .

LJen, fantastic news.  Well done Kate.  5 embies is one hell of result. 

Merse, belated  .  Hope you're having a wonderful weekend.

Inc, really sorry to hear you're having such a crap time. The practicalities are so difficult that I can't offer any useful advice but sending lots of  your way. 

Laura, hope you're haivng a really great weekend in Blackpool.  Your weekends always sound so exciting.

Mirra, hope you're having a good weekend too, despite the cleaning.  From the look of the photo Bob the Bump going to start getting in the way soon.

Sorry to everyone I've missed.  

xxxxxx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Can I ask you lovely ladies for the benefit of your experience?  I'm about to start my 3rd and final IVF with a SP.  Last time I got 3 eggs on 450 Gonal F but none fertilised.  This time I'll be on 300 Menopur.  

My question is about what day to start stims on.  With my IUIs and first 2 IVFs I've started on day 3 after my AF, with the first day counting as the first day of fresh blood.  I always spot for 1 or 2 days before I get fresh blood (sorry for TMI) and I wondered if this might mean I am actually starting stims to late as there seems to be different views as to whether spotting should actually count as AF if you always spot.  My dr has said that this time I can start stims on the 2nd day of fresh blood if I want.  But I am paranoid that if I do this I might end up with 1 or 2 big follies too soon as normally I only manage 8 days stimms before 1 or 2 follies are about to pop.

I'd much appreciate any advice you might have. Thanks a million.


xxxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi all
Wow, I only missed a day but it's taken me an hour to go through yesterdays posts!!

Here goes...

Jnr - I totally understand why you felt down after E/T. Our embriologist was also very rude to DH saying that she's wasn't suprised one little emby crashed considering the quality of sperm we were dealing with which was so insinsitive. DH's has been quiet ever since. I think she put him on a downer and he seems to be struggling now to be positive so I understand.    Try and think that the embriologist doesn't know better than MOther Nature. Those embies are home now and will continue to thrive in their lovely mummy nest. x

Inc -  nightmare with your job. So hard. Have you decided what to do? 

Francie - I was told day 1 was fresh red blood and the day the real pain starts not spotting or brown. TMI!

Juicy - good luck on Tue for E/C 

Beach - good luck Wed hun. 

Girlies and DH's and DS's in Istanbul - thinking and praying for you all. 

LJ & Kate - FAB news. Really great - you see Jnr, mother nature knows better than all the docs out together! 

Alegria, Bugle, everyone else on 2WW, hope you are all hanging in there. COuple of days in for us now....

Miranda - what kinda of book you writing hun?

Merse - belated Happy Birthday!

Hi everyone else xx

Well we had a lovely day in Bournouth, we did a little walking but not much. If anyone knows Bournemouth, the winding paths up from the beach took it ouf me a bit so sat and drank some water as was conscious my heart rate was up so got a bit panicky - does that then count as aerobic?  

Anyway, went to bed early and was up at 2, then 4, then 6! I can't stop peeing and have been soooooo hot. Is that a good sign. It's not like a hot flush as such, just keep getting very vey hot. Went out in my vest into the garden to take snowy pcs this morning - OH cools air was was fab! Also getting lots of AF type twinges down below. I really hope all these are normal positive signs. Bit concerned about the hot-ness tho. Anyone know?

Am back to work tomorrow







Booooo! Hope I can stay awake without my 3pm snooze!! (I had it in the car yesterday whilst DH was driving!!)

As I mentioned above he's a bit quiet where I keep talking to the Beanies, showed them the snow etc, am I setting myself up for a fall? I hope not. Just can't face the alternative as there's no second go for us. 

Enjoy the weather ladies.

Spoony x

PS Why is my ticker backwards??


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Well it was nearly 5am before I managed to get to sleep, I did some jobs in the house like tidying up, sorting out the laundry and making soup prior to 5am, then the alarm went off at 7.30am to have my injection then I went back to bed. To be woken by DH at 10.30am talking on the phone. I then decided to get up as I usually ring my parents on a Sunday morning. It is now 2pm and I am feeling absoloutley shattered. We are going to the cinema later to watch son of rambow. I want to stay awake so I can sleep tonight as its work tommorrow. Might be overtired then - don't know. DH is watching the football on TV.    

Hope everyone is well

Sonia xx

Hope everyone is well and okay.


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

PS I forgot to ask, if I have E/C on Tue and E/T on Thur, does that mean I am on Day 6 or day 4? When can I HOPE to see implantation bleed?

Also I had a dream last night (one a rare moment of sleep) about a single magpie getting knocked over by a truck and it was lying in the road squarking at me, 'one for sorrow' - WHAT DOES THAT MEAN


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I got very hot in the night on my 2WW Spoons, so it could be a very good sign! I didn't on my BFN cycle...

I started writing about my experiences and wrote a bundle, but then stopped - I've decided to carry on when i get to mat leave, starting from when I went to the Jinemed. Really, I only need another 15,000 words to make the minimum for a book, then i'll try hawking it round some agents I think.

Oh, and you're on day 6 - count from EC.

Sonia - I really want to see Son of Rambow, but I never go to the flicks! Let me know if it's worth making an exception - it's got such good reviews.

Francie - I think you ought to take it from when you start to spot, personally, if the timing has seemed a bit off on previous cycles. If you start before 2pm that's your day 1. You seem to be on quite low stimms for a PR - but that might be down to your short stimming time previously? You could ask to start Clomid on day 2, then stims on day 3, to try and recruit a few more follicles along the way.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Just a quickie to say   to Gabs and Steph for tomorrow - sending you lots of     for some good news   

LilJen - Congrats to your sis - it's all about quality not quantity.  I hope she gets more good news tomorrow   

Juicy -   for EC on Tues

  to all the 2ww'ers  

Just chilling out at MIL's at the moment, then I'm off back down south tomorrow to see my sis and nephew - can't wait.  Can't get used to the cold here and I seem to have packed totally the wrong kind of clothes - my Mum has had to lend me some of hers, so I look very strange - a 34 year old dressed like a sixty something  

xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

babyspoons said:


> PS I forgot to ask, if I have E/C on Tue and E/T on Thur, does that mean I am on Day 6 or day 4? When can I HOPE to see implantation bleed?


Hi

If you had EC on Tuesday & ET on Thursday then you had a day 2 tranfer and you would now be 3 days past transfer so 3dpt.

In natural conception, implantation happens around 5-12dpo (days past ovulation) so with assisted conception you take into account how old embies were at transfer. Only once an embie has reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old will it be ready to start implanting, usually about 24 hours later so when 6 days old.

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

As you had a day 2 transfer, 3 days ago (2d3dpt) then your embies are 5 days old so should've reached blastocyst today and will be ready to start implanting from any time onwards.

Not everyone gets implantation bleed...in fact the majority of women don't so please don't "expect" an implantation bleed...not having one certainly doesn't mean your treatment's not successful.

It's still very very early days...good luck
Natasha 

/links


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Just lost a very long post how annoying!!!

Well after just over 7 weeks since last disastrous cycle (4 eggs no fert/abnormal fert) have found myself this weekend thinking for the first time about when to cycle again (no plan yet)- having said that am terrified about it and fearing the worst!!

So Francie I can totally understand how you are feeling and wishing you lots of luck this time  
Can I ask though why they are putting you on 300 Menopur this time when you were on 450 Gonal F last time?? I was on 375 Puregon last time (Cetrotide and Clomid SP)- having said that I did have one dominant follicle but as I did not go on OCP beforehand not sure what caused it??

By the way what is the consensus on here about taking OCP before stimming?? I find it really hard to get my head around taking something that is going to stop me getting pregnant so consultant agreed last time for me not to.

I have another question for you DHEA experts- why stop taking it at EC??

Gabs/Steph- best of luck for your scans tomorrow-   you have some nice follies- sounds like you are enjoying Istanbul- so hoping it will be lucky for you

Bugle- not long now-   this is your time

Merse-   thinking of you and belated happy birthday

Inc-   thinking of you too and hoping you find a way through this really tough time

Miranda- agree with the others updated Bob pic please!

Laura- hope you had a great weekend in Blackpool- not long now when do you fly??

Best of luck to everyone else I have frgotten

Jenxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Steph – Oh honey sending you a lovely big   all the way across the sea to you in Turkey. Hang in there, you might be just having a slow start.

Gabs – Hi hun, glad you and steph are there for each oter. It must help tremendously.

Mirra – Oh your little grand fur baby is gorgeous. How are you and Bob the bump?

Laura – Hi chick. I am fine how about you? Are you getting nervous? I am a bit. I’ve got about another week on my HRT tabs and then I should have AF about 3 or 4 days later so I am hoping that I have the FSH of a young nubile 20 year old so that I can get on with treatment.

Alegria – It only takes one babes. Well done on being PUPO.

Sheldon – Well done honey, enjoy being PUPO

Francie – Hiya. I am praying that my FSH has come down so that I can start so I am quite nervy at the mo. Fingers crossed that I will be with you and Laura Loo!! I know what you mean about your life being put on hold just in case. I am trying my damndest not to do that this time.

Nicks – hello yourself xx

Nixf01 – Hello. Hopefully you, me, Laura and Francie will be getting our BFP’s with our April cycles.

Emma – Hello to you in good ol Blighty. How long are you back over here for? Hope you and bump are keeping well.

Merse   Hiya hun, nice to hear from you. I am thinking about you. Have you made any further decisions yet? Happy belated Birthday too xx

Jnr – It must have been a difficult decision to go to blast stage and I am sure that it will pay off for you whether it be one or two babies in nine months  xx

Little Jenny – That’s amazing. Send our love to Kate. I am sending her lots of   for ET.

Ophelia  

Hello to the rest of Team PR
Going to chill out in front of the TV now

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi, just catching up on what's been happening whilst listening to Wicked x


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Minxy and Miranda for explaining. Good luck on the book Miranda, I have read some great books that puts some humour into infertility and the constant knicker checking etc!  

I wrote a song last weekend actually, well it started as a poem but I have started to put music to it today with my flute. Someone suggested that I put it all down in words and it does help doesn't it. It's called 'Moments of Calm'. 

Well me and my sore boobs and hopefully blasty's are gearing up for a night on the sofa!  

Spoony x


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey everyone,
just a quickie to say thanks to all for their kind & positive words.  It really has helped to put me in a more positive frame of mind.  Sometimes it's very difficult going through IVF as i haven't really told anyone that we are doing it, so helps to be able to vent some frustration on here!

Thanks again girls!
xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I think I am sending out sos signals today.... Am having an emergency counselling session tonight... HOpe it just makes me feel a bit better.  I have been in my bathrobe all day...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc-   how can we help     what time is your counselling?


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Inc hun, I am sure it will help. Thinking of you sweetie. Don't feel bad about being a bit self indulgent. You need it and deserve it.            By the way, you are planning on getting dressed before you go to your counsellor aren't you?  

Spoony x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's a point Spoons - forgot to say I never had any bleeding! It's unusual, as Natasha says.

Sarah - of course you will be a nubile 20-year-old after this HRT! I can see it now... It's at this point before a tx you start getting scared, I know, so just know we have everything crossed for you so it CAN'T GO WRONG, ok?  

Jennyg - hello again! You would stop taking DHEA at EC because you've done all you can for your eggs by then - they're out. When that embryo goes back in you don't want to be feeding it steroid hormones! Hope that answers that. So, what are your feelings on cycling again, then? Glad to hear you've bounced back a little.

Emma - hello! Long time no speak! Oh dear,re the clothes - I feel like that when i borrow my mum's togs, though they look so elegant on her. She is seven inches shorter than me though!  

Can you get to some shops for woollies? Where down south are you coming to? Somewhere with a hee-yooge shopping centre hopefully...

Inc, Beach - hello! Inc, put some clothes on - you'll freeze!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening ladies,

Well its taken e about 30 mins to catch up on your girls chating!!  
I'm back, had a fun time, danced at my mates party for the entire duration, dancing is such fun... think I may have drunk too much womb juice.. I was evn doing shots!  Oh dear!  Went on the big one yest too.. sat at the front.. was scary! 
Shattered now, off work tom so will do all my jobs then... laz night in front of tv for me!

Right...

Gab - This is your scan during AF?  I would expect and want them ovaries to be quiet as they say.. nice even distribution of follies for Wed!  

Steph - Good Luck tom... I will be here and awaiting your news.  

LJ - Fantastic news!  5 embies... shes in with a real chance. 

Miranda and Nicks - Hows them bumps?  And you girls?

Sarah - I'm thinking you'll have a fsh of a 15 yr old!  

Bugle - When is test date?  Any early tsting??

Inc - Why not get away for a few days with Dh or your mates... have a reak from thinking about IF.

Beach - Hiya honey.. how you feeling?

Sorry I've missed loads.. brain can't function as tired!

XXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

babyspoons said:


> Thanks Minxy and Miranda for explaining.


No problem hun...lots of luck  By the way, you count EC as day 0 as egg collection/fertilisation.....in theory it's like ovulation. So Tuesday would be 0, Wednesday would be day 1 and then Thursday day 2 (day 2 transfer)....then Fri = 3, Sat = 4, Sun = 5.....so you're on day 5.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello Minxy you 'normal reponder' hows the cycle going?  Lots of follies I hope.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea laura... Thx guys... A bit of crisis management in our household... I think I am truly fed up with it all...

Wish all the girls cycling lots of luck...

Off I go now...


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Miranda,

Cool makes sense about DHEA and EC, thats what I thought but wanted to double check- what about non IVF months- although I know that would be a miracle but wondering if I should be taking it all the time?? Also where have you guys heard that 75mg is optimum dose?? My tabs are 50mg so was taking 2 a day i.e. 100mg but maybe that is too much??

Not sure about next cycle yet- at follow-up after last cycle consultant suggested short agonist protocol and its without the OCP (down-reg with syneral day 1-2 after blood test and stimm from day 3-4) but not sure if that's the best protocol so going to email her now with some questions

What are your thoughts about OCP before??

Plan is one last try at Lister- fear it will confirm what I already know!!

Jxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - I've always done OCP before a SP cycle they said to rest ovaries, I've heard antagonist is realy good too... i always like to try something different but thats just me!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I took the OCP with no problems - it's actually meant to help!

I took 50mg a day because I was only 34 and didn't want to raise my testosterone - bodybuilders also take DHEA for that very effect! I'd drop it to one a day - there's no benefot in having more and it may actually work the other way.

Are you having Clomid with that protocol?


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

sorry to be a thickie but there are too many abbreviations for me now!    

DHEA (is this something to help ovaries respond)?
OCP?
SP?

Thicky Spoony x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

DHEA - a steroid hormone from the States that helps with egg quality

SP - short protocol (ie no downregging)

OCP (oral contraceptive pill, sometimes BCP: birth control pill)


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there all!

Inc. - I don't know personally about fertility problems but I do know all about the dreaded black dog and the days of not getting out of bed.  All I can say is you can and will get through this whatever.  Just hang in there even when you feel you are going to end up in the nuthouse for life!! 

Steph –       - as Swinny says you might just be kicking off slowly.  Stay positive!  Glad Gabs is there to support you - that's great!

Mirra – I'm sure the grandchild loves his grandpawrents too!  i personally love the pic but suppose that Bob ought to put in an appearance here!! 

Laura – Hi there to you; thanks for letting me know what PUPO meant - can't wait to use it for Kate!!

Sonia - hang in there!    

Alegria – As everyone says, it only takes one.  We were not designed to produce litters.  Congratulations Ms. PUPO!

Sheldon – Another Ms PUPO - congratulations!

Jennig - good to see you!  

Spoony -    

Francie – best of luck! Gald the wise people here were able to help you.

Nicks – hello to you and the bump!

Nixf01 – Hi there!

Emma – Another lady and the bump - hello!

Merse -     

Jnr – Glad you are feeling a bit more positive -    

Ophelia -   

Swinny -   on the FSH 

Sorry to anyone I've forgotten - I'm really sending everyone positive thoughts today.  

Kate has ET tomorrow!  She'll know more about the quality of the 5 musketeers then.  I'm not sure how to offer support in the 2ww - I was all prepared on what to say in the event of a cancelled cycle/1 egg/no fertilisation but now we are in territory I didn't dare hope we'd reach!!!


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Ta muchly!

By the way, about the 'don't lift anything heavy'....what is heavy? One of my cats is a bit of a pudding (sorry Molsy!), just wondered....what's the kinda limit.

Spoony


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I would say cat is fine for a cuddle but no picking up dusters, hoovers, saucepans (anything that is connected to boring jobs!)!! 

LJ - Just the fact you are thinking about her is enough. I would maybe check how much support she wants during it.  I HATE people calling to see how I am (not my lovely FF girls, but family), but i know others like lots of attention, I'd ask her what she wants...maybe send her something orange for luck?


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

You have a heavy duster then too eh?!   

LJ, I agree, the best support I've found is people who send a text to say thinking of you but don't actually ask any questions. She only needs to log on here to see how much she's in everyone's thoughts. x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Spony - I'm the same, I don't like people to forget me but I don't like the pressure of having to speak to people about it all.  So a text is just right.  My duster is strangely VERY heavy, however huge bars of chocolate seem to be easy to lift!


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks guys

Agree OCP is meant to help and thats what cons keep telling me but it feels so wrong to me!

Miranda- this protocol does not include Clomid nor OCP before just Synarel and Gonal-F- so hard to know what to try!

Last time was Clomid day 2-6 and Puregon from day 3 and then large dose of cetrotide on day 7 (then day 10 to 14) due to one follicle racing ahead- think OCP also stops this happening


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Very true, remote control is not too heavy either!!

Am signing off now lovely ladies. Night night, hope you all have a good night!

Sx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Spoons - Night dear, XX

Jen - I am only taking 50mg as well.  Be good to change to Gonal or Menopur they better for us PR's.  I think antagonist is good for us too as you take a really light anti-ov drug and this is after you start stimms so really no suppresion of those follies until its really needed.  If you trust your dr then i'd go with his suggestion.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's what it's meant to do, yeah - try not to think of it as a contraceptive, but as a downregulator.

I had a mix of 300 Gonal F and 150 Menopur, if that helps. But I know the Lister takes some persuading to let you have 450iu of anything.

Night Spoons!


----------



## Loui5e (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry I went awol we went to spain for a few days and since I have tried to keep a low profile and relax.
I'm 13dpt today and official test day is tue. Things are looking quite good I tested today and it was positive not going to test now until tue.

Really didn't think it had worked as I have had bad af pains and felt so different to the cycle when I had my little boy. Still very cautious but its a start.

I just goes to show it only takes 1, I had 1 mature egg.

I'm thinking of everyone in the 2ww Terry how are you? Your test day must be tomorrow.
Ophelia thinking of you.

Good luck to the girls having scans at home and abroard.

Inc you are really going through the mill as long as you keep talking hopefully things will work themselves through for you.

I'm new to the board so forgive me there are so many people to keep up with.

Love Louise x


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi laura this one she is recommending is agonist not antagonist i.e. syneral day 1-2 and stimms day3-4 thats why I'm not so sure


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - Ops!  Mabe you need to do a little research .. is that one not just short prot?  Sounds very similar.. I start buserilin (or whatever) on day 2 and stimms day 3, Jinemed don't state you need to take OCP first, just taking it as needed to alter cycle a little.

Lou - Huges congrats!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Louise - congratulations! You are pregnant! 

Hum, Jen - so they are in effect downregging you?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Lou- congratulations


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Louise brilliant news 

Miranda/Laura- they call it a short agonist protocol without the OCP so it does sound the same as yours Laura

In effect down-regging but only a day before stimms at a low dose i.e. 1 sniff every 12 hours which may even be reduced to half that during stimming

As you say think I need to look into this a bit more- not planning to cycle til May probably but just want to sort out whats happening so I have a plan!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

laurab said:


> Hello Minxy you 'normal reponder' hows the cycle going? Lots of follies I hope.


Hey hun

How are you ? I'm doing ok thanks....feel a fraud to say this on this thread  but I'm at high risk of OHSS at moment. Had scan on Friday & 35 follies (some small but lots good size for that day stimms) and E2 levels around 10,000 pmol/l mark so high  Drug dose dropped down to 75iu as still need a bit to get follicles to good size for EC (she said would've been too small for EC at that point) Have another scan & E2 blood tomorrow morning to see whether still ok to go for EC on Wednesday or whether postpone EC & I need to coast for few days...so drinking lots of fluids and peeing for England. So although I'm feeling fine it's still a concern at the moment...will let you know how I get on tomorrow. Sorry ladies for mentioning this on your PR thread 

By the way....I was "chatting" to Tracy (MissTC) on text the other evening and she's doing well. I said you were asking after her and mentioned that you're off to Turkey Laura and she's keeping everything crossed for you. I'm trying to persuade her to come back on FF so hopefully she will 

Love, luck, sticky vibes...and juicy follies to you all   
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's always good to have a change of protocol - it makes you feel more positive and less fatalistic.

It must have been proven to work in your situation, or they wouldn't suggest it.

Natasha - OMG 35follies   Lord abobe - you must be enormous with that lot in there!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Miranda7 said:


> Natasha - OMG 35follies  Lord abobe - you must be enormous with that lot in there!


Surprisingly I don't feel as bloated and uncomfortable as I did on 2nd IVF (when had 28 follies and risk of OHSS)...my ovaries just seem to have gone into overdrive  Just hoping my E2 levels have come down so don't have to postpone EC.

Hope you're doing ok Mirra ?

N xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Not too bad! Lying down typing this - quite a feat!

There MUST be a sticky egg among that lot, eh?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Miranda7 said:


> Not too bad! Lying down typing this - quite a feat!


  You need one of those little tables that they use in hospitals....like a tray on legs to go over the bump 



Miranda7 said:


> There MUST be a sticky egg among that lot, eh?


I sure hope so hun  

Think I'm gonna go bed in a minute...quite tired now !!

Sweet dreams hun 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sweet dreams to you and your 35 babies! No doubt you're tired with that lot... Happy incubating!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Louise - many congratulations!!  

Natasha - I really hope you are ok; just take take care and just think of one of the 35 as "the one"! 

Jen - sorry but all this downregging etc. is a bit beyond me!!  So I can just give you a  

Laura/Spoony - thanks for the advice.  Texting sounds good.  I want Kate to know how much I am thinking of her but I have no doubt the last thing she wants is me on the phone every day of the 2ww so we can analyse her every twinge together!!  I'm sure she'll be doing quite enough of that by herself.  We email quite a bit so I'll just keep those chatty and text her every so often to tell her I'm there if she does want a chat.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all, 

just a quickie to say CONGRATULATIONS    to Louise - so pleased for you  are you going to have a blood test on Tuesday?

LittleJen - good luck to Kate tomorrow for ET 

Scan at Jinemed tomorrow afternoon - will try to get on here to let you know how it goes in the early eve - providing I can get connected to the wireless - am currently sitting getting a numb bum right by the door of our hotel room! 

Thanks for all the well-wishes - please, please let there be some follies! 

Love to all

Steph xxx


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi all

I'm travelling on business in another time zone so please forgive the lack of personals...

I just wanted to report that my 2ww is over and sadly things were negative. But on to the next!

BTW, I called Boots and their own brand pee sticks detect levels of bHCG at 50, whereas First Response detects levels at 25.  With that knowledge, and looking at the distribution curves on www.betabase.info, I pretty much knew my odds were getting slimmer by the day.  I still did the quantitative on Day 14 though.

Hope others have had better luck!


/links


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Terry


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Terry - I'm so sorry to hear that. You sound so positive about the next shot - I so hope it's the one.

Morning Beach - you're up early? 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Terry, so sorry love.  Sending you lots of   .  It must be hard  going through this while on a business trip. Hope you get the chance for some major TLC and self-indulgence soon. 

xxxx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback on my question about the best day to start stimms.  I think I am going to go with day 2.  Now I'm worrying that 300 of Menopur is too low a dose for me!  I am not sure why the dr reduced it from 450 Gonal F.  I was keen to do Menopur as it's cheaper and I responded ok with this with my IUIs (though that's a year ago now and I'm aging fast...). Also I actually responded better to 300 Gonal F that 450 so I thought maybe the high dose had sent my ovaries into a state of meltdown. But again maybe it was only because I was a few months older when I did the higher dose and my ovaries are heading for early retirement. There are so many protocols out there and it's so confusing. I really want to get it right as it's our last go.  

Lousie, congratulations.  You're pregnant!!!!

Laura, glad to hear you made the most of your weekend.  It might be a while before you get to hold another shot glass.

Jennig, great to have you back and hear you're thinking about another cycle.  The failed fert makes the whole thing even more scarey doesn't it.  But as they say, feel the fear and do it anyway!  Here's hoping we both have much better luck next time   .

Steph, thinking of you today.

Swinny, fingers crosed for the horrible FSH.  Do you have to have another test?  If so you're brave.  I chose my clinics based on the criteria they won't want to test me. 

Happy Monday to everyone else.xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning!

Minxy - 35 follies!    Blloming heck you be careful with all those!!    So glad you managed to let Miss TC know I'm thinking of her, she has been away so long and I was worrying about her well being.  She was quite unwell near the end, great to know she is doing better.

Terry -  

Francie - Try not to worry, people do seem to do well on lower level stimms, its possible the higher level does you no good, alot of people get good eggs on min stimm IVF.  

Jen - Its so tough knowing what to do. 

Morning M and Beach!

Merse - Did yu have a fun weekend?

I had the weirdest dream last night, I went to turkey and my SIL was there and they showed me the scan of herwth 4 babies in there, then they siad they were going to transfer them to me!  I said I wanted to use my own eggs and they said I could't the arragnement was I was using a donor... the whole nght I was crying and arguning with them.. am exhausted this morning!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- I'm at work


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Waiting for another miscarriage to happen, had my bloods done on Friday and were looking good, yesterdays bloods showed that my levels had dropped from 143 to 15.

I don't think I can do this anymore!  

Jxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Jax I'm so so sorry this has happened to you again.    Is there anything I can do?


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh my God Linx! I'm SO, SO sorry!!   Why does it have to be so blooming hard to get and stay pregnant?!! It seems so easy for others to fall pregnant at the drop of a hat and us FF girls are trying so hard to, what feels like, no avail sometimes.

Same thing happened to me last year, got a good Beta for it to drop later on. You just wonder why. Who's playing a trick on you. Why give us a positive to then snatch it away so cruelly?!

Life's just not fair.  Thinking of you hun. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks Laura and Ophelia, I just don't know what to do anymore, I am starting to think it's just not meant to be for me.

I had such strong symptoms on Saturday, but kept getting goose bumps and worry that my body was rejecting the embie even though I was assured that the IVIG was still in my system.

I am all cried out.

Wishing you lots of luck Ophelia and that this is your time.  We have all been through so much and there is no justice in this world.  I am just dreading having to face the gloating fat pregnant chav at work now!

xxxxxx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh Jax. I'm so, so sorry.  You've been through so much already, why does this have to happen to you again. Life is SO unfair and cruel sometimes.  I'm thinking of you and sending so many   .

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jax just remember you don't want her chav baby.  I'm truely so sorry. I wish I could make it all better for you.  You are not going to work are you??

Morning Ophelia.. when is test day.. how you feeling?


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks Francie.

Laura, have a day holiday today, some f****** holiday!  I am not sure what happens with my body, I suppose I will be waiting for one hell of an AF!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Jax - I'm so sorry hun, it's really unfair   

Terry - Thinking of you too


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I hope your not going nack tomorrow?  Yu need to stay home and rest.  You surely should get a sick note and have a couple of weeks off to recover .. get your strength back.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh Jax hun I'm so sorry    Life is so cruel   You take care.
Terry    too
I just hate it when people have bad news.
Love to all
Nicks


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Linx- I can understand the feeling. Seems like everyone in the world is pregnant but like Laura said you don't want her Chav baby.
But that doesn't make it any easier as you want to be pregnant with a baby too, not her baby, but your own, which makes it so much harder to work with her cos you'll be thinking why her and not me. At least that's how I feel after every failed attempt. 

Laura- I have no symptoms and feel back to my normal self which is never good news as it probably means it's failed again. Boobs are not even sore anymore, tummy is flat, not a twinge in sight. Got a dodgy tum to boot which I assume is my body getting ready for AF to appear. 

I've tried to stay positive but in the last 2 days I've felt really down about the whole thing. It's hard to visualize a positive outcome when you can't feel anything happening in there, and the fact I feel so normal too. 

Terry- Sorry to hear about your BFN.  I Pm'd you last night.

Louise- Fab news on your BFP.  Goes to show one embie is all you need. Good luck!!

Beach- How's the stimming going?

Francie- Good luck for your next cycle.  

Steph- Hope all goes well at the scan today.  

Lolly- Same to you,good luck for your next scan.  

Miranda- Updated bump pic please. 

Alegria- How's the 2ww?  

Hi to Swinny, Odette, LilJen. Jennig, Cath, Nicks, Spoons, Minxy and the rest of the gang. There's so many of yous so hard to keep up.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Forgot to say laura, I'm testing on Thursday (pee stick) and blood test on Friday. Hope AF stays away.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Still lots of times for symptoms Ophelia my love... you just have to hang on another few days.  God some days its all just too much isn't it.    I'm continuing to have faith in your psyhic!   

Morning Nicks.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Ophelia - Hang on in there and please keep up the pma     

I feel absolutely fine resting on the sofa - as dh said jokingly, I'm taking it EXTREMELLY easy!!!!


----------



## Loui5e (Feb 9, 2005)

Ophelia please don't worry I felt completely normal and thats how I knew I was pg with Finn. You are not supposed to have symptoms this early. My boobs have never been sore in pregnancy and I have never felt sick I promise you.

Terry i'm so sorry about your neg hope you find the strenght to try again.

Alegria hang in there I find the first week ok as you know your not pg yet its the last week that gets me.

Louise x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Jax  I'm sorry hun I hope you can take a bit of time off lovey, to recover emotionally and physically


----------



## Loui5e (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh Jax i'm so sorry that is so cruel, hope you don't have to wait too long for a bleed.

Steph good luck today, I just do a hpt tomorrow my clinic don't do bloods. They then scan you 2 weeks later.

Louise x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Alegria how's the 2 week w*** going?

Wotcha Beachy how's the DR going? Lost the plot yet ? 

Hey Miranda, long time no speak, how's yer bump? 

Hi to all you other PR girls, sorry no more persos but people keep walking past and gawping at my pc so have to be discreet!  

xxx


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Laura, I don't know if I will go back tomorrow, the thing is I don't get paid sick, I have texted my boss to tell him and have not even had a reply back!

Ophelia, hang on in there, I have everything crossed for you.

Louise, congrats to you!

Terry  

We have just spoken to our cons and he has given me a 20% chance with my own eggs!  Not good.  He said because I have been on high stims, then this indicates I am probably running out of eggs.  The thing is this not counting the zero fert on the last go, I have only really had one proper immune go and we have produced a normal embie before but the immunes were treated inadequately.  Plus on the go I had with our normal embie I was on Menopur, I am not so sure Gonal F agrees with me.  So the question is do I just go to donor egg or just give it one last shot with my own eggs?

Sorry for lack of personals I am in a right state.


Jxxxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Jax      

I have my baseline scan tommorrow, today while at work I am feeling like poop. Yesterday I also felt like poop.
I am hoping to start stimming tommorrow or wednesday, lets see what the hospital say even the stimming medication knocked me about last IVF as I am having 4 powders of menopur (sorry can't remember dosage)

I just wanna curl up in my bed now, and even if I feeling poop tommorrow I still got to come in to work as we are so short staffed.

Hello to everybody

Sonia xx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Jax

I'm so sorry lovey.  All you need is a conversation like that from a consultant now.  I assume you need to be at a clinic that will treat the immune issues which limits you a bit.  My advice is if you're in any doubt, give it another go with you're own eggs.

But most of all I think you shoudl not put any pressure on yourself to make a decision now or for the next few weeks.  I am sure the next few days are going to be pretty traumatic and you need to give yourself and your DH some time and space to feel rubbish and look after each other.  Lots of treats, lots of hugs, whatever helps.  But a little bit of time out. 

Sorry you boss is such a bxxxxxxd. He probaly doesn't knwo what to say so is saying nothing which is indeed the worse thing to say.  I understand the money pressure as I am freelance so don't get sick pay.  The lack of pay on top of the treatment bill is all you need. I hope you can find some way to take a few more days off.  

I don't know if it helps you, but at my lowest moments I have tried to remember that however bad I feel, I will feel better one day.  

Sending you lots of   .

xxx


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

The more I think about it I think it was my body attacking the embie as I had really strong pg symtpoms on the Sat and then started getting these weird goose bump feelings which I have had before, plus also had sore throat.  My gut feeling is that it was the NK's, I have just read a post on here from someone who had IVIG before transfer and then as soon as she got a BFP, 10 days later her levels were still high.  I am going to go and get my NK's tested tomorrow at the hospital, will get them to draw the bloods and send them off myself like I did last time, if the levels are still high then I think I know what the answer is.  The annoying thing is that last week when I got my BFP I asked if I could go in for bloods and they said no.  It was only because I started spotting that they said to come in for bloods which I did on Friday and they then came back as a level which I could expect for that point in time.

Maybe I am being neurotic, I don't know, all I know is that from four goes I have had a pg each time and that can't always be down to bad quality can it??  Please tell me if you think I am kidding myself.

Thanks Francie, I know I will get through this, I have been through worse, but it just makes me feel all the more determined.


xxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Jax - I am so sorry. Life can be mean.  I would say try again with your own eggs since you have only given it one chance with your immune problems properly addressed.  20% is not fab but it's not that bad - much better than my sister has been given.  I would definitely not give up.

Terry - I am so sorry but your attitude is just fantastic! Good luck to you!  

Alegria and Ophelia -    

Kate had 2 good embies transferred today.  The other 3 don't look so good but they are being given a  further day in the lab to see if they improve enough to be frozen.  My sister is now officially PUPO and I am just praying for the best Christmas present I could ask for - a nephew or niece!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jax - I really think, unless it means you will lose your home you should take a least a few days off.  Giving percentage is not really very accurate and to be honest i think 20% is pretty good. My chances must be lower than that.  Try not to worry about the numbers.  You have got preg a few times thats pretty good.. we just need to work out a plan to keep the LO there.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LJ - Do we have names for the embies?? COme on little ones!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Jax, I'm so sorry. You must be on the floor with grief. What utterly sh!tty luck.
I was also given 20 per cent chance - hey, what do they know?
Cyber hugs coming atcha from Dorset.

Sorry, no more personals as I'm at work - just wanted to pop in. Be back this eve.

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

At work but just wanted to give Jax a big hug x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Louise - well done hun! 
Sonia - chin up girl    this cycle will be the one!
LJ - great news about kates embies! 

Jax - You're getting pregnant OK its just holding onto it - your eggs can't be that bad. I too have heard of people having IVIG after BFP depending on levels -maybe that is the way - were you on heparin or prednisolone etc? Also 20% is still pretty good - I for one had 10% quoted - its no good to anyone that - it either works or it doesn't. Have a few days off hun, you may not be physically sick but mentally its so taxing - you need to heal     

Minxster - sorry to hear about your potential OHSS - total other end of the spectrum for us but still it must be a worry    hope your coasting goes OK. There must be a couple of good ones in that lot to get a baby!  
Love ya
N


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for all your support ladies, it means so much to me.

Nik, I had IVIG before transfer, it would have been four weeks today since I last had it, have also been on the steroids, I just feel like it is so time critical, my activity have always been horrendously high.  If my NK's come back as high I will be very angry as I asked if I could go in for HCG last Wednesday and was told not to bother, it's only because I started spotting.  If they come back low, then I just have to accept it's an egg issue and decide where to go from there.  I am losing my faith that this is ever going to work.  I feel like I am stuck in this awful cycle of grief and feel so sad for my DH, he doesn't deserve all this.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You don't deserve it either Jax.  None of us do.  Is DH home?  Go and have a nice cuddle.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Jax - have you thought of trying DHEA if it may help with egg quality? How high has your FSH been? Hopefully each cycle will be slightly improved hun and eventually you will reach you goal. Sending you big hugs  

Lb - hi there! NOt long for you now!   Is the kitchen done yet? glad you had a wild weekend in Blackpool  
Mirra  
Inc  
alegria - hang in there (or just lie there!   ) 
NW


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks Laura, DH works for home, he is really upset, I keep crying and want to smash something!

Nik, not thought about DHEA, my FSH was 14.8 at it's highest, I think it's because of endo surgery. 

Still not heard from work, they obviously couldn't give a ****.

I have also emailed the Dr Beer clinic to see if I can get any advice from them.

I am this close to calling it a day, I really am.  

xxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Little Jenny - great for your sis...  I think she has got a pretty good chance now...

Jax - sorry... waht else can I say... It's is hurtful and no words can make it feel better.... Have a good cry and get if off your chest.... 


Nick - not long to go for you nwo....

Laura - good taht you are having a good time...


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

sorry to bring yet more bad news to the PR thread today but scan this afternoon showed no response after 7 days of stims - so our cycle has been cancelled.  We have changed our flights and will be coming home this Thursday instead of next Thursday.

The Jinemed were lovely, I cannot fault the clinic at all, and we have decided to work with them as to what to do next. Right now it is looking like Natural IVF, with scans at the Portland in London and then out for nat. IVF at Jinemed around CD10/11, providing there is a good natural follie that month. Then maybe a couple of days minimal Gonal-F/mild stim. This would entail around a week's stay in Istanbul. We might go as soon as next month depending on whether AF behaves or not, if not then it will be May. So Laura - I might even see you out here after all! 

We are gutted  But to be honest I expected it and had already worked out what I wanted to ask them if it got cancelled. We don't regret coming out here at all as we have had a wonderful holiday, which has gone a long way towards making us feel better about having to cancel.

*Lincs Jax * - so, so sorry to read your news, this whole business is so unfair.  Sending you huge  and I hope that you can find a way forward once you have given yourself time to grieve. 

*Terry* - so sorry to read of your BFN too, huge  for you too. 

*LittleJen* - so pleased to read that Kate is now PUPO - that's excellent news  - have everything crossed that it will work for her   

*Ophelia* - sending you   

Back later - going to go eat some ice-cream and drink as much coffee as I bloody well like!!!

Love to all

Steph xxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Steph - so sorry to hear about your xled cycle...  Have that coffeee... sounds like a good idea...

I am agonising myself as to the next step so at least you have got a plan..., which is always good ...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph - I've replied on the other thread.

Oh my what a sad day in the PR world.  Agh.  Sometimes I think we are all bloody mad for putting ourselves through this.


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Steph, I'm so sorry to hear your news.    I've been thinking about you all day and wondering how you were getting on. I hope that coffee and ice cream was enormous and that you'll have a lovely big dinner with some good wine later.  You're two sure deserve it.  Well done for staying positive and already having a plan b.  

LOL xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Jax - I would give the DHEA a try; it can't hurt.  I am taking 75mg daily myself in preparation for egg freezing just to try and maximise the number and quality of my eggs.  As long as your teststerone isn't too high (mine was 1 and on the LFC scales normal is 0.5-2.5 so I figure I have some wiggle room) and you're not too young (I'd be more cautious about dose and probably take 50mg daily if I were under 35) it should be fine and may make the difference. I would also regroup, cuddle your DH and plan your next step.  It is also really stressful having such a cr%p boss - my sister's boss has told her to take as much time off as she needs and that kind of support has really helped her I think.  Your "worst" FSH really isn't that bad and, as you say, it can probably be attributed to surgery, so don't give up hope.

Steph - I can't tell you how sorry I am and how much I admire your positive attitude; give it another go. May is a whole new cycle!

Laura - I will think about names for the embies.  When Kate told me less than a year ago she had started ttc I told her I wanted a niece not a nephew!  Now, not surprisingly, I honestly don't care so maybe boys' names would prove that and encourage blue as well as pink embryos to stick!! Bill and Ben?  Also, don't write yourself off in terms of chances - you are still young and that can only be good!  Your good cycle will come   

Inc - thanks for your positive thoughts.   

Nick and Mirra - hope all is well with you and the bumps!

Kate is taking it easy for the next few days. She is taking some time off work and just trying to relax.  She keeps saying she is simply thrilled to have got this far and is in hopes she'll be able to crank out a couple of decent eggies "next time" so I know she doesn't want to get her hopes up but I can't help hoping madly for her.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh Steph hun    so sorry. thought this would be your best one yet. Glad you have a new plan - lets hope it was a one off - maybe related to that FSH? Who know? You take care  
Lincs - you need to grieve girl - it takes a month or two at least to get over something like this. Its good to cry and throw things around. Try and book a nice weekend or hol somewhere so you can have time together  
Such a sad day.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LJ - Bill and Ben it is.  Come on guys I need some cheering up. 

I've been teetering on tears all day, (maybe pill?) and now they are full flow.  All this crap is just too much, its al so bloody unfair. I've really had enough today.  Poor Jax, Poor Steph.  Think maybe I need to go and smash some things up too!


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi All

Terry - So sorry for you re your BFN, life is so unfair 
Jax - You poor poor thing, I echo everyone else, words fail me, so sorry  
Steph - You are such a fighter and so brave. I know that you must be hurting so a big   to you. If you can, try and enjoy the rest of your hol.
Littlejen - Congrats to Kate with being PUPO - it is so lovely that you are so behind her. I am very close to my sisters too.

As for me - had ec today, a little disappointing but I am not going to complain as I know it could be worse. 4 eggs collected but only 2 mature enough for ICSI. Now have to wait until tomorrow morning for news re. fert. Obviously I am worried that I won't get to et, but I shall have to wait and see.
Was speaking to my sister today who is 40 in August - has 4 kids, youngest is 4 (my other sis had unexplained IF like me and ended up adopting). Anyway the one with the kids mentioned egg donation from her if this doesn't work. It's something we have discussed before but I felt it would be unfair to expecr it of her and of course she is now that bit older. Do any of you know of anyone who has been successful with a donor of that age, it's just I feel that she would still produce more eggs than me. If I got pg with her egg it would feel exactly like it was my biological child because I love her children as if they my own anyway. I know I'm jumping the gun here but I always need a future plan to work towards.

C
X


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Steph - Sooooo gutted for you, what a bummer!!   But well done for trying to still make the most of the holiday and be already thinking about your next step - this is only a setback, will be thinking of you and dh   

LittleJenny - Well done for Kate being now officially PUPO. She should come online and say hello to us one of these days  

Inc - You'll feel much better once you've decided on a plan of action  

Cath - Sending you lots of     for 100% fertilization overnight in that lab  

Alegria xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Cath J - well done on your 2 ICSI eggs   Lets hope they do the biz! Don't know about using a 40 year old sis - will prob have pros and cons ie genetic and cost pros but cons of decreasing egg quality  Lets hope you won't have to  
LB - yeah I have been   too - everyone on this thread feels like my sister
Nicki


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Sorry for the poo day on the thread...  I may have started it off yesterday... 

Frankly -  I am deliberating whether to go for one nat cycle starting from tom so I don't waste the 2 wk Easter break when I have less stress or forget about my own eggs and go for donor in August...  

Had my emergency counselling session and my therapist thinks I should cycle in spite of bad Geeta vibes.  She reckons i will regret it if I don't... So... none the wiser...Feels masochistic a bit... Had a call from Create this morning followed by 2 messages confirming scan.. I still haven't decided anything...

I reckon th e% of natural ivf is about 5%?  WAndering whether I should draw th eline and save myself 2.4 k and a bit more ....


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh Steph  , I am really sorry you have had to cancel, it's set me off again, it is not fair,    all of the people on here deserve babies and I just can't stand the injustice of it all, I am glad that you are looking ahead and planning your next steps.  Have a safe journey home sweetheart.    I didn't know that they did natural IVF out there.

Cath well done on your eggs,   for great fertilisation for you.  Your sister obviously has a good track record, but I wouldn't give up on yours just yet.  

LittleJen, hope it works out for your sis, will look into the DHEA.

Laura, I think I will join you in smashing some things up session, I would get the cat food out, but they are only in the pouches!  I think the pill is a nightmare in terms of making the hormones go wild.

Just had a text from my boss, telling me to take as much time as I need and that they will cope, so not so bad after all.  I am not sure when I will actually miscarry, does anyone know?  Off to the hospital tomorrow to get bloods drawn for NK's.  We think we will give it one last shot with my eggs and then draw a line under it.

Jesus Inc, I thought natural only cost about 1k (I say only).  I thought natural was at least 15%, would be good to go for it whilst you have a break, take some of the stress out of it.

My lovely friend who is most encouraging keeps telling me about her sisters friend who had 17 yes 17 goes, on her last go she was told she had a 1% chance, she has just had her baby aged 42.  She said that as long as they said that she had a chance, she couldn't give up.  So a little bit of an inspirational story there.




xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph- so sorry to hear your cycle's been cancelled, good on you for having a positive outlook though  

Cath-   for fertilisation,  I got 2 eggs on first cycle and was devastated in EC but both went on to fertilise and divide although neither took x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Linx - 17 cycles!!    God I don't think I could do that, emotionally or financially (well I def know I couldn't financially!).  Right what shall I smash?

I can feel some heavy duty swearing coming on.

Cath -    I'm not sure they would allow a 40 yr old to donate?  I asked about my sis as she is 36 this year and they said as she is my sister they are a little flexible, a year extra or so, you'd have to ask... bet some of the abroad places would do it.

Nicks - Yeah... you girls are closer to me than my actual sister, its goes like this, one minute all good news, then all bad.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Cath- Well done on your 2 embies. Good luck for ET and the 2ww.  

Linx- I was 5 weeks pg when my levels started to drop and got AF at 6 weeks, so a week later. 
Good of your boss for letting you take as much time as you need off work. Take care. 

What an encouraging story about your friend's friend on her 17th go. Wow!!! She must have had so much strength (and money   ). I want a baby so bad but not sure I could do that many rounds of TX without losing the plot. (Hopefully i won't have to do anymore TX and get my BFP later this week.  )


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ach, Christ, what a sad day. Steph, I'm so sorry to hear you've been forced to cancel. It's such an upheaval, a cycle, and to have to cancel is just devastating.

It's great though, that you can go for it again so soon, and hopefully with Laura there to keep you company.

Jax - thank heaven for an understanding boss - you have to have some time to grieve. He must have just been sitting there wondering how to phrase the text, I reckon.

Cath - good that you have two workable eggs - lots of   for 100% fertilisation.

Love to everyone else - big group hug. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the hugs my lovely friends - they mean so much 

Cath - am  that your 2 precious eggies will both fertilise and turn into super-duper embryos    good luck hon 

Steph xx


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Sad day indeed - thinking of all those who have had bad news today and as Laura says just wanting all us PR's to get lucky soon!

Steph- so so sorry- I found our first cancelled cycle in UK hard enough let alone the fact you have travelled to Istanbul etc- but as the others have said I really admire your attitude and hoping you can salvage something from the rest of your holiday

Lincs Jax- what can I say its s*** nothing less- take your time you do need to grieve- work will cope- as my boss always says to me- you are not being fair to them let alone yourself if you go back too soon - never thought he sussed in the past about my m/c but found out recently he guessed but was very discreet

Francie- sorry did not mean to worry you about stimms doses- I pushed my cons last cycle to be on max dose due to v. poor response (1 follicle) in 1st cycle but finally we agreed on 375 and I had at least 6 good sized follicles and 4 eggs at EC (no fert mind you but not sure what caused that!!)

If it helps this is what my cons said at the time "Too much FSH may not always be a good thing as you can sometimes see a single follicle growing very quickly early in the cycle before any others have had time to start developing. As the aim is to try and get more than one follicle growing, this would possibly be counterproductive. This is why I gave you 375iu as you will also have some of your own FSH too enhanced by the clomiphene. If you feel strongly you want to use 450iu, I don’t mind"

Cath- best of luck   for some great embryos tomorrow

Take care everyone

Jen


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Right I am going to have a bath and early night.  I'm feeling quite sad today and think I need to get some sleep and start again tomorrow.  I have an early start and then heading straight for the local theatre to see my neice in a show.  Just her dance group they do it every year.  She is so sweet.  

Night night my lovely friends,hope tomorrow is a brighter day.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Night Laura. I too hope tomorrow is a brighter day for everyone. 
I just remembered you said on the other thread (the other day) that you've got a main **** cat. They are soo nice.  Any chance of getting a piccie up?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Note to Ophelia - sorry hon I now seem to be able to get FF but not MSN Messenger! Sending you loads of 

Night night Laura, don't be sad hon, am sure someone will have some good news on here v soon! 

Off to bed myself now - night night all and thanks for the support today 

Steph xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh my baby is a cutie!!

However due to kitchen renovations I can't get to main comp were we store all the pics.. I'll try to sort one out soon!

Are you on face book?  I have some of them on there.... I'll pm you my details!!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Laura- yes, I'm on ********. I can maybe find you through Miranda's friends?  How old are your cats?

Steph- yeah I gathered your wireless was playing up or something.  Have a good nights sleep.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yup you can find me through Miranda.  My little girl Bo-Jangles (main ****) is about 18 months, my boy Oscar is a persian and he is 6 now. Lost my beautiful Molly before we got Bo, she dropped down dead on the day my baby was due... that was a sh!t day I can tell you!!  Actually, BoJangles has her own face book page!  She is one of my friends!!


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Morning everybody. Here's hoping for a better day.

Steph, I hope the sun is shining for you in Istanbul and that you get a lovely Turkish breakfast with some yummy coffee.  You and your DH sound soooo strong. Well done to you both.

Lincs Jax, thinking of you too today. Glad your boss came good in the end.  Like Mirra says, he was probably thinking exactly what to say.

Laura, hope you did some smashing and swearing for England and feel better as a result. Enjoy the theatre.

Jen, thanks for the clarification on the stims.  That helps. There's so many protocols out there, it's so confusing. But I'm just going to try and trust the dr and not think about whether what someone else is doing might be better for me.  It's a bit like when I eat out - I always want someone else's dinner instead of mine. 

Cath, I sending    for 100% fertilisation for you today.

Juicy, I reckon it's your EC today. Hope it goes well.  .

LOL to everyone else.  xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

At work but wanted to pop and in and wish everyone good luck  xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Still so sad over Jax and Steph. 

Cath -     for 100% fertilisation and two fab embies.

Kate's test day is Friday 18th April. I'll be in Orlando Florida for the "firm retreat" (not as much fun as it sounds I assure you!!) so I may even know as soon as I get up.

Love to all...


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi all
Had my first hypnotherapy session yesterday and I must say I was quite impressed, I booked another one for next week Monday and will probably go on a weekly basis until my next cycle. What was interesting is the holistic approach; we spoke a lot about my general situation in life and possible obstacles to me conceiving. It's almost like life coaching combined with stress management.


Steph – sorry to hear stimming did not work out for you.   I really admire how you are coping with this    

Jax – so sorry    Personally I think you should give your eggs another chance, good luck with your tests, hope they give you some answers    

Cath – good luck for ET


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicki- glad to hear that your session went ok. Have you got any hypno cds?


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beachgirl - not yet, but I will probably record one of my sessions with the hypnotherapist, she said that might be particularly usefull when we do visualisation. Did you have a particular one in mind?


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Morning girls!

Hoping for brighter days after yesterday.

Steph -  Hope you're enjoying a nice coffee in Istanbul with your dh  

Jax - It's going to be your own decision in the end but I too think that you should give your own eggs another go  

Beach and Nikki - I had a hypnotherapy section midway stimms and really enjoyed it, it helped to keep me calm and positive. I don't have any cds though.

Francie - Agree with Jen about the doses. I have high FSH (fluctuates between 19 and 11) and was given a LP with Gonal F 450 for my 1st ever cycle. When they realised on day 10 of stimms that I had only one follie growing they changed for Menopur and I went to ec one week later with 3 large follies but I reckon it was too late by then. It turned out the last 2 were empty and they only managed to retrieved 1 egg from the original leading follie. In hindsight they should have changed me to a lower dose of Menopur much earlier in the cycle and I'd probably would have had a few more eggs retrieved. Anyway, I know now for when trying for baby #2  

Cath - Hope that eggies and swimmers got very cosy together in the lab last night   

LittleJ - Kate is testing same day as me! Here for a double   

Hi to everyone else  

Alegria x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a quickie to say to Mrs O - I have TWO Laura Bs on my ******** list! FF Laura is the one in the wellies...



Also, I've PMed you with a ticking off!


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi All

I hope that my news today can cheer you all up after yesterday. My 2 embies got very friendly with the spermies overnight and BOTH fertilised. I am over the moon because I was convinced that there would be no fert. Thanks so much for all your good wishes and positive vibes. My endometrium was 15.4mm on Fri (always been 11mm on other txs) so i'm in good shape to receive them. Maybe a couple of small glasses of womb juice tonight with dinner may give it some extra oomph. Haven't touched a drink for 3 weeks so think I can treat myself?

Alegria - your test date is the same day my Great Dane's pups are due!!! Hope you are coping well so far. 
Laura - sorry you were so sad yesterday, hope that you are feeling better today.
Jax - thinking of you
And obviously lots of love to everyone else.

XXX


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Well done Cath, great news    When are you having et? Good luck


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks!!!
Tomorrow at 3.15pm. They will phone me tomorrow am to let me know how they are getting on
x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Cath - that is just fabulous news!!  Brilliant!  Keeping everything crossed for a couple of top notch embies for you.  I think some womb juice tonight would be a fine idea!! 

Two of Kate's remaining embies improved enough overnight to be frozen.  So Bill and Ben have a couple of snowsiblings.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Cath- fab news!!!  Good luck for tomorrow.
You've got a pregnant Great Dane at home? How cute!! You have to show us piccies of the puppies when they're born. 

Miranda- yeah, I got the right Laura in her wellies. Thanks for the ticking off, I needed it. 
Just Pmd you back, I'm clearly desperate.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Gawd this thread is a bugger to keep up with innit!

Just wanted to say to Jax, hon I was given a 20% chance with own eggs and to me that wasn't that far off the chances of success with IVF anyway so I'm still going for it!  I'm 35 and on 50 mg of DHEA. This is the 4th month of DHEA so this tx will be when I see how much of a difference it makes (although I'm also on Hep which I wasn't before so it's not going to be so clear cut whether it's the DHEA that makes the difference).  

Day 1 of AF today so I should start stimming tomorrow or day after (450iu GonalF) with a scan next Monday to see how I'm doing.  Up until now my best result has been 9 follies with, allegedly, not v good quality eggs so I never have more than 2 embies to tfr at day 2 so we'll see how it goes this time around....  I had a chem preg last time round as well which is a first so I think that was the DHEA starting  to kick in.  

In any case, hope this helps honey but as far as I'm concerned 20% is better than 0% and if you can face it, emotionally, physically and financially I say DON'T GIVE UP!!!

Congrats on the 100% fertilisation Cath, good luck for ET and yeah, I think a celebratory glass of wombjuice is most definitely in order!
Hi Alegria, how are ya hon?  You seem really chilled which is fantastic!
Hewo Beachy my fellow berry maybebaby buddy! Have you tried the IVF companion CD by Maggie Howell? It really is good, bung me a pm if you're having difficulty getting hold of a copy - I really cannot recommend it highly enough!  I tried a different one previously with really irritating music and american voices mumbling in the background, it was so annoying I was more stressed out after I'd listened to it than before so believe me when I say the IVF companion one is bloody good!

Right, sorry no more persos but I'd better do some work!  All the best and love to all the PR posse!
xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Cath- that's fantastic news  xx

Nix- I do have an IVF cd but not sure who it's by, I'kk have a look when I get home and let you know x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello! Well, the work's dried up for a while, so I thought I'd post.

Nix, that's great you're cycling after your DGEA experiment! You managed to be patient then? Gawd, it's so hard. I've now made up my mind to restart writing my book from the dsay I flew to Turkey - I reckon that's what's making it so hard to get writing again, because the period between txes, where I took time out to prepare, was SO BORING. It's too dull to write about.
But you're about to start - whoo! Are you at the same clinic as before?

Mrs O - Have you gone shopping yet?  

Cath - wonderful news!

And LilJen - frosties? Amazing!

Lovely day out there - I fail to see how we can get any more bad news this week. So there.  

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Had Baseline scan this morning, it went okay (I think) one side of the lining wall is 4mm thick, she asked if I have finished my period to which I replied yes, and she says oh well not to worry about it, its just slightly thick thats all - don't worry about it  - why did u say it then. BUT HEY BINGO She could see my two ovaries. All the other treatments she couldn't see the both ovaries very well but today they were quite clear - yippee (the colonic worked - sorry TMI). 

I now can do the stimming  , my next scan will be 18th April. I am on 4 powders of menopur, knocked me about last time but hey things we have to go through eh ??


I am giving   and       to everyone.

Sonia xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Steph - I didn't get a chance to post yesterday but I just want to let you know that I'm thinking of you and DH.  I can imagine you are very upset having to cx tx but you have shown such resilience and strength of character during it all - you really are an inspiration to us all.  I hope you enjoy the remainder of your holiday, especially your ice cream and coffee - with caffeine   xxxx

Gabs - Hope all is going well with you   

Jax - So sorry to hear your news    

Terry - Also sorry to hear your news    

LilJen - Great news about Kate AND her frosties!!   

Cath - Congrats on your two embies -    for ET tomorrow   

Beachy - Good Luck for your scan tomorrow   I hope you have a good crop of juicy follies growing   

Hello to everyone else  

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry Sonia - forgot to say good luck for stimms    x


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Nix, good luck with your tx, will be interesting to see how you get on after being on the DHEA.  I think stats are a load of s*** really like Nik says it either works or it doesn't.

Cath, well done, that's excellent news!  

Ophelia, how are you?  Not long now, I have all crossed for you!  

Feeling low still, but to be expected, got my bloods drawn and sent by Fed-ex to test the NK's, nine bottles of blood taken!  Had to drive over to father in laws to send it though as from our address they couldn't guarantee next day delivery, should have the result in a couple of days.  Spoke to my consultant again today and said that I was sure that I had immune reaction to embie and he is also going to speak with the people they collaborate with in the US and see what they have to say about it all.  I said that how can it be just down to bad luck to get pg on each cycle and to miscarry, surely this would indicate an immune issue, we are going to chat in a couple of days to discuss result.  He gave us the low statistic because we don't produce many eggs.  Anyway father in law gave us 3k, which was so sweet and also offered us more if we need it.  It is all so frightenly expensive this IVF lark.  Still didn't go back to work today, suppose I shall try and make it back for Thursday.

I have only cried once today so I suppose that's something!

We need some good news on this thread!

Come on you PUPO girls you can do it!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Jax - glad they are looking seriously into the immune thing - it sounds as though that is your issue.

Alegria -  a double BFP for you and Kate would be wonderful!!!


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi all,

Jax - Hopefuly you'll soon find the right answers for all your queries  

Beachy - Good luck for tomorrow   

Ophelia - Not long now for you to test   

Nix and Sonia - Good luck with stimms   

Re. DHEA, I've been researching more about it here on FF - it's for when I decide to try for baby #2   - and found out that they are conducting a trial with it in Wales. That's the reply sent to me from one of the Welsh FF taking part in it (she is also a PR and only had one egg that didn't fertilize in her last cycle) :

"the trial I am taking part in is to try to establish if the America claims regarding DHEA are right (as they dont do trials) but are claiming that it increases egg quality and success by 60% ! I am taking a tablet every day, but I dont know if its the real DHEA or a placebo one, so the doseage, if real is 75mg a day! it is recommended that it is taken for four months and that the IVF/ICSI is done in the final month so the treatment and DHEA stop at the same time.  I have been taking them for 18 days now and have no side effects at all (dont think this is a bad sign as there are very few really)"

Well, if they're starting to do trials it sounds very promissing. Also, as Nixf01 said, she's being taking it for this cycle with the blessing of her French consutant. Food for thought....

Speak soon x





/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

[alert]Members are reminded that FF does not condone self medicating[/alert]

DHEA is a steroid hormone and is not readily available in the UK ie you can not buy it over the counter, nor can it be prescribed.

For this reason, please discuss taking this with your consultant before self administering.

Take care & good luck
Natasha


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Cath, well done on the 100% fertilisation.

LJen, great news on your sister's frosties. That's 4 embies in total! Fantastic!  

Nix and Sonia, good luck with the stimms.  I'll be joining you in a few days!

Jax, glad to hear you're making progress with the immune issues. And what a generous father in law.  Glad you get a few more days off work.  Put your feet up and maximum treats. Sending you lots of   .

Love to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls
just got back from week end away had a lovely time and feeling a bit better! Can't catch up as too many pages but wanted to say how sorry I was to lynx   and to Steph, been   for a response for you all week end    Also Cath well done!
Any news from Gab?
Love to all   xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- glad to hear you had a good time


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx Beach hows your cycle going? xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It's not too bad thanks, just tired and more bloated this cycle.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

oh merse - lovely to see you...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Have you had any folicle scans yet?
Hi Jen nice to see you too!! 
xxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Sorry to hear your news Linx and Steph   This IVF thing is a real double kick in the teeth.

Good luck to everyone else stimming and waiting for ET and 2ww ing   

Not long for me now, I have a really bad headache and even the accupuncturist was negative about my pulse and stuff today. Am worn out by the whole thing 

Ophelia 

Gabs  I hope you are OK 

Speak to you all soon...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- had day 2 scan last week and off tomorrow to see how things are progressing.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Bugle - When are you testing? Is it tomorrow??


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Merse -  so good to hear from you 

Stephanie - so frustrating for you I know but you will get there 

Lincs Jax -   hopefully youtre get some answers

Cath - Well Done! 

LJEn - That's really great news about sis! 

Francie, Sonia and Nix - good luck wiith stimms! : 

Incon  -  sweetie, how are you today?  I've been meaning to say something to you but please don't take it the wrong way - I feel that calling yourself Inconceivable might not be working in your favor.  It seems a message to your brain that you can't conceive - what about Conceivable, now that's a better for you, don't you think? 

Miranda - hows you and baby? 

Laura - whats happening? 

Alegria - how did you aquire youre name - its spanish for 'happy' isn't it?

Terry - so sorry 

Nicks, Emma, ophelia, Gabs, Beachgirl  and anybody I've missed,  

Husband and I went to a conselling session regarding donor and I have to say, it went really well.
It helped us a lot and we are so eager to get on with it.  It's our chance to have our babies and I have slightly come out of my depression today to a brighter world 

Love to all  

odettexxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello Odette

Glad to hear that your counselling session went well.  x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Bugle when do you test?
Beach day 2 is very early isn't it? What day will tom be?
Odette really pleased your counselling went well 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Beachgirl - Thanks

For the life of me, I can't remember what your next step is this month -(datewise ).

Refresh my memory

odettexx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Odette- if you're anything like me....I'm on day 8 of cycle, back tomorrow for scan and probably EC this weekend if all goes well


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good luck for tom then Beach  How many folicles do you normally have? xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

around 7-8 from memory


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats good what about eggs? xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Beachgirl - that's pretty good for a poor responder 

odettexx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

oh my God!

I have just seen some amazing pictues!

If there is anyone here on this thread who is considering donor like myself or just want some inspiration, go the thread for donor sperm/eggs and there is a psot called Beautiful Baby.  If you scroll down to the 1st page there is a post from a drownedgirl with a link - she has just given birth to twins - 

odettexx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

1st cycle I got 2 eggs, 2nd cycle I got 5, so not too many...


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

5 is very good Beach - my friend who's 39 and a bit had 5 eggs on her 5th ICSI attempt - 4 fertilized, 2 embies put back (no frosties left) and she got a BFP 10 wks ago


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Beach - my sister got 5 and we were absolutely over the moon!!!  It's really not bad!

Odette - I am so pleased your conselling session went well.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

What I'd give for 5 eggs Beach!!! Good luck for tom  xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks guys...I know it's a lot more than others get but you always want more don't you...


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Beach, that's good, hoping you get a great batch of eggs  

Odette, glad you are feeling more upbeat about things, at the end of the day, I see it as you will carry that baby and love it like your own anyway.  Many people have gone through countless cycles and then move onto donor egg and it works.  I so hope this works for you.  Are you on the wait list over here or are you going abroad?  

Bugle  , hoping you get a BFP, we need some good news!

Merse, glad you are feeling a little better.

Does anyone know if Jinamed treat with IVIG?

Did anyone see that programme about the elephant man last night?  Kind of put things in perspective a bit.

xxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations Beach.. That's v. good.


As for me I have been, Ihave conquered and done nowt... Have a cyst.., which explains why my period was so late ....so was told not good to cycle...  Interesting, hmmmm....So even if LFC haven't messed me up with admin, there would have been no cycling for me anyway...


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie as have to go pack to move to the other hotel for our last night in Istanbul tomorrow.

Not feeling too bad - had a lovely day today visiting old Istanbul - had a look at the Aya Sophia (huge old church) and a long mooch around the Grand Bazaar (oldest indoor shopping market in world). The weather has completely changed from yesterday and is now bright and sunny and a lot warmer. Should be perfect by the come you come out Laura 

Lolli/Gab has her 4/5 (?) day stim scan tomorrow afternoon - she has been trying to stay off FF - good luck Lolli for some lovely follies showing up in the afternoon - you too Beachy   

CathJ - well done on 100% fertilisation  - so pleased for you - hope you get tip-top embies to put back in tomorrow   

Take care all and I'll try to check in tomorrow night from the other hotel, which has a much better wireless connection! If I don't get on - Bugle - good luck for testing on Thursday   

Love to all, thanks so much for all the support  it really has helped 

Steph xxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

hello Team!

Jax, again - so sorry for what you are going through. You are very brave to draw all that blood and insist on getting answers - everything you have said about NK activity and your symptoms makes perfect sense.  You can get pg, and you will manage to stay pg I'm sure.  Ps homerton helpfully told me my chances were 10-15% so when I go for my NHS go it's nice to see they have confidence in me, eh!!! Ignore the stats, I reckon your own eggs deserve another whirl     

Stephjoy- damn damn damn that cancellation but well done you for taking the best from it that you can. A natural cycle sounds really exciting and a great thing to focus on.  So glad you were treated well and sound mentally strong but     anyway.  Travel safely

Lollipop/Gab, hope yours is going well

Laurab - sorry you have been feeling so low.  Hope you found something suitable to smash!  Feeling better today?

Beachgirl - best of for the scan tomorrow  eeek hope for 5 eggs for you!!!!

Odette, great to hear about your session and PMA re DE.  My sister's offered me some of hers if it comes to that...it's good to have time to get my head round the idea though truth be told I don't find it as hard to imagine as I feel I should!  I just hope you have a baby, so much.  I hope we all do

LJ that's awesome that Kate had embies AND frosties from 5 eggs !  

Cath J well done on your eggs/fert - keeping everything crossed for those 2 embies    Also brilliant news on your lining - any tips for last minute thickening - am taking the womb juice one for tonight anyway and going to try and have some accu tomorrow!!

I had EC today and, with a bit of rooting around apparently (!) they retrieved 5 - one immature, one on the cusp and three goodies. V pleased with that in all the circs!

Nix/ Nikki2008 I'm with you on the hypno front, I've had two sessions and found them v helpful and also the cd she burned for me.  

Francie, will pm you back on that lovely helpful one you sent xx

Merse, nice to hear from you and that you had a good time

 to the other PUPO ladies!

Incon (Connie?!!)  ooh if your counsellor said go for it - just do it!  go for that scan tomorrow and feel positive in Easter holidays that you are back in the game !!

Hi Miranda!  I bet your time between tx wasn't boring at all!    


wow...exhausted from that!!


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

oh balls Inc, our posts crossed there, i was a day out on the timing.  a cyst...how frustrating!  can't believe that was the only thing standing in your way..


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Juicy - 5 eggs is great.  Since Kate got 5 I firmly believe that 5 is the new 10!    

I spoke to Kate this evening - we had been texting mostly before.  She is taking it easy and just hoping Bill and Ben will stay.  Her final embie is in the lab again tonight to see if it divides enough so that it, too, can be frozen.  Even if it can't, she is obviously pleased about Jack Frost and his sister Jill.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Well done Juicy     and good luck for et    
as for a nice thick lining, make sure you keep your tummy warm with a bottle of hot water and eat some Brazil nuts - of course that acu and womb lining juice will help too


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nix- before I forget I do that have that Hypnotherapy CD by Maggie Howell, checked when I got in and just listened it again now, it's good isn't it but I always seem to fall asleep during it.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls,

God you lot talk!

Loly - Good luck for scan tom.  

Steph - enjoy your last day tom. XX

LilJen - Wooo Hooo!  Frosties!  

Merse - Glad you had lovely break. Dare I ask if you've started to think about your next plans??

Ophelia -  

Mirra - Laura B's are SO common!

Inc - Bugger.

Nix - You ll geared up for next go ?

Nicks - Only couple of weeks to go!  

Jax -    Glad you've taken some time off.

Bugle - Please cheer me up with some news tom!

Well I'm still feeling sad, think I'm just tired, maybe pill?  Went to see my niece in show tonight, made me sad, all them little babies and there proud mum's in the audience.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls

Well did anybody see that Tonight expose on ITV on the Radisson Edwardian Hotels and how filthy the cleaners habits were….yukk!!! well guess where I am staying for the weekend with my mum and auntie, yep, you got it the Radisson Edwardian Grafton hotel in London. Gutted!! We booked this fancy weekend as a treat for my auntie who is in between chemo. It’s just my look that this would happen this week of all weeks. I’ve emailed the hotel and expressed my concerns (politely) and asked that they make sure that our room is clean. Ahh well, we probs won’t care after a few glasses of FSH medicine!! Going to see Chicago on the Saturday too. Fab girly weekend.

Beachy   Just wanted to pop on and say good luck for the scan tomorrow, I am thinking about you honey. It’s going to be great I am sure  Text me and let me know how you’ve gone on as I won’t get chance to FF until tomorrow night.

Mirra   Thanks for your post that’s lovely. I have to say that most of the time I am ok about it all and have developed a “well if it’s meant to be” kind of attitude, but every now and again I have a bit of a wobble and find my stomach in a knot thinking about next week and those dreaded bloody hormone tests.

Laura – ooohhh the Big One, you are a brave lady!!! Dancing and womb juice is the best therapy known to man. I had such a ball on the Easter weekend doing just that, it totally took my mind off this damned merry go round!!
I have to admire your optimism for my FSH to be that of a 15 year old  Who knows my ovaries may well regress to their childhood and all will go swimmingly

Lou – Well done  

Terry –   

Francie – I think sometimes you just have to trust the consultants, don’t worry about it too much as they’ll alter your dose if they need to once they see how you are respnding  
Oh and Yep, unfortunately got to have the dreaded FSH test. In a way I’m ok about it though as I know that if we catch a month where my FSH is around the 10 mark, we’ll get a better cycle. Apparantely my clinic have been getting some fab results from this HRT drug that they’ve got me on, so here’s hoping!!! How are you today, feeling a little less anxious??

Jax   I am so, so sorry! It’s so bloody cruel. Oh and male boss’s are the worst with this kind of thing. They are totally clueless with what to say to you. Don’t take it personally, its just a man thing!!

Ophelia – Hi honey. It aint over yet PMA lady!!!  

Sonia – Good luck for starting stimming   

Little Jen   Give Kate a big kiss from me and tell her well done for being PUPO. I hope she gets to luxuriate and enjoy her 2ww.

Steph   Oh sweetie, I am so sorry. That’s terrible news. How are you doing? Laura’s right it’s a bad week for team PR. We are all here for you. I know all too well what you’re going through as it happened to me twice last year. I think I was more upset at being cancelled than getting my BFN. I am sending you big cyber    Well done on being so brave too and planning Plan B  

Merse - How are you chicky  

Cath    Oh at last a bit of good news. Come on embies, divide, divide, divide!!

Gabs   Hello over there if you’re lurking. Good luck for your scan xx

Well that's taken me an hour to read and reply. I hate it when I miss a day or two.

Hello to the rest of team PR. emma hope you are enjoying being home in this miserable weather.

Love and hugs
Sarah xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry Sarah missed you!!  Yes dancing is such fun.  I have lots of wobbles too.. but we are strong chicks.  As for the hotel, you'll have a fab time, who cares about a bit of dust... you won't notice after the booze.  Have a great time.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Laura- Just noticed you've added me on ********. Thanks, will have a look at your kitties.  
My old hairdresser was called Laura B.

Inc- Odette is right, a new, more positive name for a new start.   Like Odette said, by using that name it's like you're telling your subconscious that that's what you are. Hope you don't take it the wrong way but it's always better to try and be positive even though it's very hard sometimes.

LilJen- Fab news about the frosties. 

Odette- Forgive me I can't remember exactly, but are you about to start a donor cycle? Are you doing it abroad or over here? Good luck!!  

Miranda- Have PMd you girl.

Bugle- Everything crossed for you tomorrow!        
Bet you won't be able to sleep tonight. I never can in the days leading up to test day.

Steph- Have a nice day tomorrow. Will it be dinner at Midpoint? 

Lolly- Hope all is going well with you over in Istanbul.  

Linx- How are you feeling hun? Hope you get some answers from the bloodtests.  

Swinny- When is it you're away for your girly weekend it London? Have a fab time!!
Are you in between TX right now or what's the plans? Sorry, again I can't seem to keep up with everyone. 

Sorry for no more personals, finding it hard to keep track with everybody. Will have another read through the posts and come back if I'v emissed something.  Lots of luck and babydust to all! 

Love Mrs O


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Ophelia

Yes will be doing donor within the next few months in Spain.
The waiting lists are only 4-8 weeks wait.

A new journey for me. 

I'm not reglious but if you think about it Jesus was the first donor child as he wasn't conceived by any of his natural parents - how about that!  If its good enough for Jesus, its going to be enought for me. 

its quite funny because as Michael Caine says 'not a lot of people know that'.

Odette xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Odette,

  Your post made me chuckle. And it's so true, that thing about Jesus. 

You sound really positive which is great and that alone goes a long way. Ooh and Spain, LOVELY!!!
Can't believe the waiting list is so short. Fab!!  So it'll be really warm over there when you go then?

Can't beat a holiday/TX combination. The best of luck!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey chaps!

I've been lazy - not posting and just looking through - forgive me!

I have to agree with Odette and Ophelia Inc - time for a name change. Make it the start of a new, positive, all-action you.

Laura - Laura Bs are so NOT common when they are you! Classy lady, you.   Did you see that police are looking at an episode of Shameless in relation to the Shannon Matthews case? I know I'm awful, but that didn't half make me laugh...

Odette - you sound great, my darling - really full of beans over the upcoming DE - I feel proud to know you!

Sarah - You're sounding good, too! Though take some Dettol with you to that room and have a scrub before you get too wasted!  

Mrs O - hope you've got some Clearblue or FR to keep up that testing programme!

Beach - the best of luck for the scan tomorrow. It's been so long since you last cycled - are you excited? Do you feel it's going well?

Steph - wish Lolly the best from us all for the scan tomorrow. Glad to hear you're not letting this beat you. I'd do the same in your shoes, and go to the Jin for it.

Juicy - lots of   to you!

Kate sounds like she's having a corking cycle after all that worry, LJ!

Gawd, I know I haven't covered everyone, but I have to go to bed soon, so I'd better post.

Night night all - and special thoughts to Bugle for testing, Gab for scanning, Mrs O for testing and Beach for the scan  all tomorrow! Can you believe how busy we are?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Mornin' everybody

Juicy, thanks for your lovely PM.  Well done on 5 eggs. If only one of those was immature that's a good crop. I'm keeping all my digits crossed that they have done the biz in the lab.   

Swinny, well done for being so rational on the FSH test.  Hope you get a good result.  And as you say if it's a bit higher than you want, you just wait till it drops a bit and get a better result.  Have a fab weekend. Bet the hotel will be spotless.  They will have hired in a team of steam cleaners after that programme.

Inc, so sorry about your cyst.  What a bummer.  

Mrs O, love your take on Jesus. Not long now.   for testing.

Step, have a lovely last day in Istanbul.  Isn't the Aya Sophia incredible?  Amazing to think it's about 1100 years older than St Pauls. Have they finally taken that scaffolding down inside? 

Laura, sorry you're still feeling sad.  Like Swinny says more womb juice and dancing help.  I reckon it's the pill.  And if you're anything like me knowing that  you're rapidly approaching another cycle means everything is feels increasing tense and emotional. I'm on the verge of tears 20 times a day for almost no reason. I feel like I've got the sword of damocles hanging over me.  Daft because if it doesn't work, it will be sad but my DH and I will recover.

Bugle,   for testing. 

Gab,    for the scan.

LOL to eveyone else

xxxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Morning everybody  

Steph - Hope you make the most of your last night in Istanbul. You're such an inspiration!  

Bugle - Positive vibes for testing   

Gabs - Positive vibes for you too for your scan   

Odette - You sound really positive about your new journey into DE. Carpe diem! I'm really happy for you    And you're right, ALEGRIA means 'joy/cheerfulness' in boh Spanish and Portuguese (also in Italian but spelt with double 'L' instead). I love foreign languages and I just thought it would be a good alias for me as all my friends say that I usually remind them of the French phase 'joie de vivre'  

Inc - I totally echo the others re. a more positive change of name urgently needed  

A big hello to everyone else!

Still sailing through the 2ww's madness, maybe early days still?    Have a killing lower back-ache at the mo' though. I never had that before but since yesterday I've been getting these very sharp stabs when I move suddenly. Agony to get off the bed this morning. Well, it's probably from laying down on the sofa for far too long during the last few days   

Speak soon,
Alegria x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning

Ophelia   It’s this weekend that we go down to the big smoke.
Yep I am inbetween cycles at the moment, hoping to start again towards the end of next week FSH levels permitting. I am currently on an HRT drug to try to regulate my hormone levels so fingers crossed that it’s worked and I can cycle again.

Odette   Hiya hun, an exciting new chapter then. I am so glad that you are getting straight on with it and I wish you all the luck and love in the world.

Mirra – Got the old disinfectant wipes in my handbag ready for our trip. Just had an email from the hotel manager assuring me that he will make personally sure that our room is cleaned to the highest standards.
I heard about that Shameless connection too….It makes me bl**dy sick, people like her can breed for fun and don’t deserve the kids that they’ve got and then there’s us, fighting so hard to become mums.

Laura   Hope you’re feeling better today. Bet it is the pill you know. That coupled with your impending cycle you’re bound to feel a bit down. Chin up Charlie, we’ll be getting our BFP’s very, very soon

Beach   Thinking about you this morning babes

Inc - I am in agreement, I think you're name is so negative. You need to be positive and have faith in this whole process working. Change your name to something that has positive associations for you.

Bugle -  

Alegria - Hope you're not going   yet. Enjoy your 2ww


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Swins - lets hope the HRt is doing its stuff   Enjoy your weekend anyway.
Alegria   
Bugle and Mrs O   
LB - wow only 2 weeks to go? 
Mirra - You working today? i've lost interest in that shannon stuff now - what  awful family dynamics  
Inc (connie) - name change is good - glass is half full attitude and all that   Sorry about the cyst. Is it deffo a different one?
Odette - getting excited for you now hun   Don't be thinnking of giving birth in a manger now will you  
Steph - enjoy your last day. As the others say admire your positive attitude   
Gabs - hope all well today
Beach - good luck for that scan
ems - yes its not great weather at the moment is it!    enjoy you rellies. hope the MS is easing now. roll on 20 week scan!  
Nix - lets hope this is your best cycle yet (and the last until you want a bro or sis!)  
juicy - congrats on your EC  
LJ - hi there!
Merse - how you doing?  
Lincs and Terry  
All the 2 WW'ers  and scanners   and hi to those I've missed - so many now having to keep a list again  
De-cluttered the study yesterday and overdid it a bit. Abdo was hurting last night. Also friend from antenatal thought she was in early labour (same dates as me!   so that was playing on my mind. Going to take it easy today and watch DH do some jobs!
Love ya  
nickiW


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Odette - can't get 'Little donkey' out of my head now!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

odette said:


> I'm not reglious but if you think about it Jesus was the first donor child as he wasn't conceived by any of his natural parents - how about that! If its good enough for Jesus, its going to be enought for me.
> 
> its quite funny because as Michael Caine says 'not a lot of people know that'.
> 
> Odette xx





Nicki W said:


> Odette - can't get 'Little donkey' out of my head now!


  

Thanks for making me laugh out loud this morning!

Hey Inc - sorry to jump on the ole bandwagon, but I think the girls are right, how about a name change hon? Well at least they know what caused the delay in AF now. Have you had any more thoughts on how to proceed for the next cycle? You could conceivably (geddit ) pull a sickie to get the own egg cycle in before moving to donor....? Best of luck honey whatever you decide   

Hi Alegria - glad the 2ww is going well for you lovey, looking forward to starting mine (no, really I am!)

Beachy - nice one finding your cd, it really is good and it doesn't really matter if you fall asleep before the end hon, least that proves it's really relaxing you!

Oi Nicki, you nutter what are you doing?! Decluttering indeed! Ok you have my permission to move anything you want, as long as it weighs less than a cup of tea, anything more than that and I'm coming round to sit on your legs until your EDD! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!

Well done on your EC Juicy and good luck for ET!

Sorry no more persos but off sick, AF is giving me a good ole kicking and I've come up in a weird rash everywhere, I posted on Peer support and off to the docs today so wish me luck that whatever it is won't interfere with tx!

Cheers me dears

xxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Nicki  
Hope youre well and not long now until your new arrival 


I think I'm call myself Mary now  (only kidding!)., 

or maybe get my husbands name changed to Joseph - no that's even worse.  

I'm hoping not to give birth in a stable - thats all I need 
(can you imagine, all that donkey poo! 

Odettexx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

But children need a stable upbringing.....


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Odette (Mary) - think of the market value for gold, francensence and myrrh!  
Nix - I've been sat around on my **** for weeks so yesterday was worth a few aches and pains (and my bookcase is looking fabby!)   Just homes under the hammer for me today though! Don't spose you get that in France!  
NW


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Nixfo1

         

you are so funny!!!!!!

have you thought about becomming a comedian- "nah" being a mum's better.

Hope youre feeling better - are you resting today?  you better be!

Odettexx 
 take care


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello,

Bugle, good luck for testing  .

Ophelia,  , hoping we get some good news from you tomorrow isn't it?  How you feeling?  I hope you are managing to stay sane!

Nix, sorry AF is giving you gip, hope you feel better soon and sort the rash out.

I am not coping very well, usually I manage to cope somehow, I didn't sleep a wink last night because I was crying so much, this is our 7th loss in 3 and a half years.  I am so angry for not going with my gut instinct and having the IVIG on Friday when levels were good.  This happened on my 3rd go, I felt an immune reaction just before 5 weeks.  But how was I supposed to know, we take the advice we are given and I have always done that even though it's not always been my gut instinct.  My body still hasn't returned to a non pregnant state and I have just spoken to my doctor who said it's the hormones settling down and he has been great through all this and signed me off sick until the 17th, he said if I need longer to come in and he will give me another sick note.  But I will only get SSP, so have to go back as soon as I can.

Anyway sorry for the moan.  My heart is broken  .

xxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Lins Jax   

I don't know what to say to you right now because what youre experiencing is your own personal grief of your neg cycle.  It was happening to me in March.  What i can say is that you have to ride the wave because your feelings are normal to experience.  Have you thought about meeting with a counsellor to talk through some of your anguish.

We are all here for you -  

odette


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Jax, nothing I can say can take away your pain. I know so well myself the awful grief of lost pregnancies, infertility, and hopes destroyed . Time and time again, it's just crushing. My heart goes out to you.  Life is just so unfair sometimes.  You don't deserve this, nor does your DH.  None of us do.  It isn't even like a normal behreavement where time can heal because every time we have an AF or failed treatment we start greiving all over again for what we've lost. 

Maybe try to focus on all the love you have in your life now - DH, friends, family.  And remember the  support from us here. And use it - without apologising for needing it! (I do believe that there is no support like that from people that know what it's like. And it helps us to give support too. There is fellowship in suffering.  I just wish we could all stop blxxdy suffering!)

While none of us can know what the future holds, I do know you will get through this because you are an amazing, strong, determined woman.  

LOL an cyber  .

xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Linx -    Agree with Francie - one bereavement is so much easier you just move on after a while. IF can be time and time again. Don't beat yourself up about what happened as its now in the past - next time you can do things differently and it will work.    What you should be doing now is crying, feeling despondent and irritable -its a normal process, you will heal eventually and then you will be strong enough to move on.
Big hugs
NW


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh Jax      I know it's scant consolation but you have the heartfelt support and sympathy of everyone on here, and if there was anything we could do to take away your pain, we'd do it n a shot.  We're all here for you lovey, never apologise for a me post - that's what this God send of a website is here for!  

I think Francie's right, try to focus on all the love around you and that's from all of us too honey and remember you won't always feel like this, it WILL get better

xxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Jax - Thinking of you


----------



## Pinkytails (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Can I join your thread??

45 next month

History DD 26, DD 24, DD 21 from previous relationships

Sterilised at 23

New DH 43 today, no children

Looked into reversal, advised too old to conceive and consider DEIVF. So have been looking into going overseas. Have had lots of blood tests and scans for Isida Clinic.

In the meantime went for consultation at LFC. Last month during day 10 scan I had a good sized 14.5mm follicle and lining of 8.4 and sonographer asked if I had thought of trying a cycle of natural IVF Was advised at LFC to try a short protocol IVF to give us better odds. So decided to give my own eggs one go before moving to DE.

Last Friday Day 2 Scan OK, FSH 6.8, LH 4.2, E2 68.
Clinic really pleased with blood results so given go ahead to start Puragon 450.
Scan on the 8th April has shown only one very small follicle, so stimming until Friday and if no more follicles advised to abandon cycle.

Reason given was that I have a 32-34 day cycle, (always have) so could be slow starter  

Any thoughts on what to do Friday if advised to stop? LFC will only do this cycle they don't treat you once 45, could I convert to natural IVF with the one follicle or is all lost including our money

Jax big hugs


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Update from me, had scan this morning, no response on left side and they've found something on my lining, not sure what it is, could be a polyp could be nothing.  Awaiitng blood results then might have to have anther scan tomorrow then EC Saturday where they'll use a camera to look at what this could be.  Worse case scenario is that is it a polyp and I can't have ET...I'll update you when I know more


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Beach 

Jus to say about 8 months ago they said they thought I had a polyp during a scan.  Then on the next scan it was gone and has never been seen again (touch wood!) so your's might be nothing. How many days have you been taking stimms for?

xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Jax - I am so sorry... IT's natural what you are feeling though... A failed tx is hard enough but getting a  bfp and then losing a pregnancy is a totally different ball game and is much worse.   

What clinic are you at?  Also wanted to add that even IVIG sometimes doesn't prevent a miscarriage, but hopefully the drs can now look at all the protocols you had and add something into the mix that will make a difference... You are getting pregnant after all and however, devastating it's at least a sign that your body is doing something right.  


Pinkytails... - don't understand why they would want to stimulate you with 450 stimms if they want a natural cycle... Doesn't make sense...

Beach - fingers crossed for  you....


I feel v. odd and struggling to make sense of everything that happened to me ... I am glad I got scanned yesterday.  Had I just given up I would have never known about the cyst and I would have wandered what if... I think...


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all!! 

Beachy - sorry about the possible polyp but don't panic until you need to!      Any response on the other side?

Miranda - you are right Kate is having a great cycle. 5 eggs was more than we dared hope for and, as for the frosties  .  Hope you and Bob are well! 

Laura –   - hope dancing's good!  Like others, I think you are feeling anxious about your upcoming cycle - don't be hard on yourself!  

Swinny - yes, we all hope and expect that your "dreaded" FSH is that of a 15 year old! But don't despair if it's slightly raised - I am hoping my sister can prove that raised FSH isn't a death sentence for your hopes any more than a normal FSH is a cast iron guarantee of a massive response.

Lou – still delighted for you

Terry – hope you are still doing ok  

Francie –   - try not to worry; they can adjust things; just concentrate on staying positive. 

Jax   I don't know what to say to try and comfort you since it will just be inadequate.  Remember they are only just beginning to look into the immune issues which seem to be the problem with you so you have to look forward to the future where these things will be looked into properly.  I'm sorry I can't possibly begin to understand your current grief though so... 

Sonia – Good luck  

Steph - hope you are keeping up the PMA 

Merse - hope you are ok  

Cath - any news?     

Gabs - Hello!

Bugle -     - wishing you all the best for testing  

Alegria - Kate's "test date buddy"!!!  Hope you're relaxing on the 2ww! 

Ophelia - again,     - you can do it!

Connie - I refuse to call you by the "other" name anymore  

Odette - glad to see you are so positive!   

Emma/Nicki - hope all is well with our pregnant ladies

Babyspoons - hi there!

Lolli - hello!

Pinky - welcome; I am going to leave the advice for you to the other ladies since they are going to be able to help you much better than me!  I do know though that a lot of people seem to have "late bloomer" follies so I'd see what happens come Friday.

love to anyone I've forgotten.

Not spoken to Kate today - I think she would have texted me if the last embie had divided enough for freezing so I suspect it didn't make it.  However, I doubt she's complaining with 2 in and 2 frosties - a better version of 2&2 than her worst FSH of 22!  She went to a spa yesterday with some friends and told the person running the place what the position was.  The lady was really nice and positive and told Kate what treatments she couldn't have because "she was pregnant".  I think it gave her another boost to have someone treat her as though she is already pregnant - which she is of course!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Pinky! You can still have egg collection if you have a decent follicle after all if you essentially haven;t got tubes then that's the only way. Might be worth a shot if this is your one go - saying that the success rate with one follie at your age (sorry!) might not be that high. If it gets to a decent size and you aren't having another go then I'd go for it but if you are thinking of another own egg cycle it might be worth waiting. Your blood results are good and you have proven fertility even though while back!   Good Luck   
NickiW


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Beach - sorry forgot - did you have some follies on the other side? Hope its jsut a blob and not a polyp!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi LilJen, Thanks for the   . Did a pee stick this morning though and it was BFN. It was a test that you can use 4 days before AF is due so not holding out much hope for tomorrow. Still refuse to give up until I've had a bloodtest done to properly confirm though. 

Linx- So sorry you're having a hard time hun. I can just echo what the others have already said. Take care of yourself hun. 

Beach- Hope it's nothing to worry about come the next scan. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.  

Nix- That sounds terrible. Hope you find out what it is that's causing it and    you can start stimms as planned.  

Alegria- Any symptoms yet?  

Pinky- Hi and welcome to the thread. What day of stimming was it when they only saw 1 follie? I might still be plenty of time for some more to appear.  

Hi to the rest of the gang, too many names to mention you all. 

Love Ophelia


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ophelia - I don't know about what you have been advised by your clinic but Kate was specifically told that a home test before her official test date is likely to be negative because they are doing an early and sensitive blood test.  So please don't give up!  You may simply have tested too early!


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for your support everyone, you are all so kind and special  

Ophelia, don't give up yet hun, you are still early, I tested a day early before and got a complete bfn, I tested cause I was heavily bleeding and didn't even bother testing until a week and a half later as I felt funny.  That was on my first go too. Praying its a bfp for you any day now!  

Beach as long as you have a few good uns on the other side then that's still good, I didn't get any eggs from my left side once.  The polyp thing could also just disappear by the next scan so   it does.

Little Jenny just goes to show about the fsh thing, I think testing it just causes more anguish.

Inc, what will they do about cyst?

Francie, how are things with you?

Bugle  

My bloods are about to be delivered to Chicago, it's clever really you can track your parcel and see where it's been.  I have booked a telephone consult with ARGC, to see what they say about my situation, as I know they are red hot with treating people with IVIG.  I started off with them a couple of years ago but my fsh was nearly 15 and I didn't want to wait.  When it did come down my E2 was high.  So will see what they think, have to wait until end of May though.  I have also emailed Dr ******* at miscarriage clinic and Dr Armstrong to find out more about LIT.  I am not sure what to do next, do I stay at Care, (it would be easier), do I go straight for donor egg, I just don't know what to do.  Before I always had a clear idea of what we would do, but now it's all so unclear.  Feel like miscarriage might be about to start as been spotting and getting af type pains, just want it to happen now, so I can move on.

xxxx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Jax,  Glad to hear your on your way to getting more info' on possible causes of the miscarriages.  I assume you've had all the blood clotting tests done?  Making decisions about clinics and protocols is SO difficult, particular as they often ask for more tests (as I've said several times I'm seriously alergic to FSH tests).  Don't put yourself under any pressure to make a decision for a few weeks.  I know sometimes it helps to gather more info and feel like you're "doing" something.  But there's also a time for forgetting about tx and doing something totally distracting.  Someone here suggested a weekend away somewhere nice.  Maybe that you do both some good.

Ophelia, it's not over yet.  I know several people you've got BFN and then gone on the get BFPs.  Those HPTs aren't always as sensitive as they say.  

Pinkie, welcome!  Your blood test results are fantastic for your age!  Don't think my E2 and FSH have been that low since I was 15, if then! If your cycle's long it will take longer for you to respond.  If you still only have 1 follie you can insist on going ahead but you'll have to pay the full whack, whereas if you abandon you normally only have to pay for the scans, bloods and drugs. Or you could always do a cycle of natural IVF at a different clinic.  I am sure with your blood results you could get  treated elsewhere, despite your age.  Good luck!  

My AFs just starting, so tomorrow will be day 1 and I'll start the stimms on Friday.  As usual I'm feeling pretty crap.  I guess I was subconsciously hoping I wouldn't need this cycle.  As if ! I am finding it hard to stay positive. When I imagine being pregnant or having a baby now it feels more like a fantasy than something that could happen.  A bit like my fantasies about winning the Booker prize even though I've never written a book and have neither the talent nor patience to do so (that's for you, Mirra!). I suppose I've had so many knock backs I can't believe things will work for us.  And on some subconscious level I'm trying to protect myself from more heart break but not allowing myself to hope. I'm so terrified I'll be telling you all about another failed fert in a few weeks. Don't know how I'd cope with that .  Sorry to be negative.  

LOL to you all

xx


----------



## Pinkytails (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks to you who have responded already.

AF arrived at 4pm Thurs, had scan and bloods on Friday (Day 2) and started stimms, so Tues scan was Day 6 (so had 4 days of stimming).

We are having a full cycle of IVF, not a natural cycle, sorry if my last post was confusing.

Took Letrozole for 5 days.

Still have small amount of AF which is very unusual for me usually gone by day 5, today is day 7.

Had a few hot flushes which I expected, AF/ovulation pains until yesterday and very sore boobies. Nothing today.  Is all this usual

DH took me out for lunch today, got me a super size carvery, I think he's hoping that amount of food will send me to sleep until Friday!!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Beach - Just wanted to say Hope scan went ok...havent read back as just a wee bit upset right now..x
   ...to all our PUPO ladies....

Well.....!

   ..not good day for me today...looks like we are cancelling too due to no response..dh and I cant believe it as we have never had a no response cycle before, my oestrogen was 5 its never been that low before....just dont think Letrozole is for me...was really upset today and really didnt want to be that person again. I felt really bad as I was upset in front of ds too. We are having another scan on Sat but not holding our breath now.
I know Im very lucky ladies to have my ds...I cant begin to imagine what it feels like to be in a different position, although It still hurt today... 
Dh and I are going to be doing a bit of soul searching the next few days...will be having a holiday out here with ds anyway so will be making the most of it.
We told the Prof that this was our lst time...he mentioned natural IVF...but we have decided that thats it for us...you have to come to a decision sometime,..no more Tx but we will never give up hope for a natural miracle unless mother nature decides otherwise.

Stomach also been a bit funny over past few days...i just put it down to nerves...anyway ladies....going to sign off..will come back I promise just need some time away...you know what I mean....

Catch up with you soon..ladies and thanks once again for all your support.... 

Steph thanks again honey...Ive Pm'd you..xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gabs    don't know what to say sweetheart xx x


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Dear Gabrielle, I'm so so sorry to hear that.  No wonder you are miserable and don't  blame you for wanting to concentrate on your dh and ds.  So sorry the Letrazole didn't work for you.  I have spent a few hours this morning wondering whether it might work for me, it must be such a blow to get a 'no' when you are already there and so hopeful for the cycle.       to you all

Francie, that's great that you can start stimming.  Try not to be too anxious, it's so blimmin hard not to but keep the faith for a little while longer.  Know what you mean about feeling like a baby is just a fantasy though.   Sometimes i wonder if all my thoughts of us with a baby have always just been that...fantasies that can never become reality.  It must be hard to get your AF - actually I can't decide if it's worse to be able to conceive naturally and have the hope each month, or to know, as I do, that IVF is my only hope and it probably won't work. 

So hard...i am also   today as of our 4 mature eggs, 2 didn't fertilise, one was a "giant egg" ie abnormal although it did at least fertilise (?? it was overcooked, i reckon, as it went off like a shot and follicle was 19mm at my first scan, so it had to hang around for 5 days like that) and so we are left with one embryo

all that money to end up in the same position we were last month on the natural cycle...I had hoped for two, just two embryos from a first medicated go and max stimms....

We will pick up our one tomorrow but I can't help feeling that with the standard of the other eggs, what are the chances this will take...tiny, and yet I have a horrendous two weeks of stress coming up.  Still, I'm sure I will feel more positive tomorrow...everyone has their down days, right?

Jax am so sorry you are so sad, what you have had to go through is so unfair.  I'm so glad you've been signed off even if it makes things difficult money wise, your mental health is more important.  You can crack the immune issues, and you will feel strong again soon xx

lots of love to everyone else


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

ARGHHHHH Just lost a massive post about how down I feel - hmmm that helped!

Linx   I am devastated for you and you have been in my thoughts and 
Steph you too hun.
Ophelia    for BFP tomorrow.

Sorry been so quiet, but been feeling rubbish and saw some of you were going through so much more I felt shallow winging about work and how I feel. 

But now I think I need a kick into touch as I am getting really down. Ever since Sunday.....symptoms:-

E/T last Thursday
Hot flushes which stoped on Sunday nigth but then started again
Monday felt really coldand fluey (and really wanted a hot bath! )
Boobs sooooo sore
mild cramps but not like AF pain 
cervix high and soft (any TCOYF advocates?)
Really tired and getting grumpier by the day.
Slight temp dip SUnday/Monday
Drinking loads, weight going up a bit
Constipation getting better
Not really bloated as such

I just feel very anxious and PMT-ish. Does that mean anything? I think if this continues I might have killed DH or my manager by test date as everything is irritating me. The house is a pit (because apparently only I can clean it!), nothing is getting done and it's doing my head in.

Oh I'm so sorry moaning. I really am. I'm not being very supportive am I?   

Anyone know how I can make myself a bit chirpier without womb juice?   

Sorry

Mrs Angry Spoony


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

don't feel bad for whinging Spoony!  sorry about all your symptoms, I wish I could help other than saying it all sounds like something exciting is happening !!   that's the case

my only suggestion is to put blinkers on at the state of the house (if paying someone else to clean it isn't an option  ) and find a comedy channel or rent a funny film.  or spend some time on youtube watching harry hill clips?

hoping Bugle will check in with some good news soon

and wishing Ophelia PMA and that her peestick was wrong xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello girls,

Gab- I'm so so sorry, I'mhoping that you had a no response. Its still early days yet, what day of stimms is this?  

Jax- Its only natural to feel so sad a down.    As the others have said its only natural.

Ophelia -    I'm keeping it all crossed for you.

Bugle -   

Mirra - Yes I read the shameless involvement in the family!!  

Sorry to tired for more personals.  I'm feeling really crap.  Think this pill (its a different one from before) is not helping.  Got banging head and feel really sad and angry all at once.  I've just gotso much on. Manager is off at the moment so I am covering all of his stuff, my dad is here everyday doing the kitchen, My workload is ridiculous, I'mtired, I'm worried about next cycle, I feel like hiding in a big hole!  Sorry I know alot of you girls have lots more to moan about.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Lolly   Big hugs and much love hun. Not what we wanted to hear - have they got duff drugs out there or something   I know you must be devastated but stay strong for your boy. Take care   
francie - just hoping and    this will be a better time for you.
spoony - hang in there   with my natural BFP I had slightly achy boobs, felt completely normal apart from that. You will prob have sore boobs alrready cos of the meds so really don't expect any more  symptoms! try and take one day at a time - when you are pregnant you will have to get a cleaner!  
Juicy - it would have been good for 4 embies but at least you have one and hopefully its a little fighter   Even if you had 4, this would have been the strong one. Is ET tomorrow then?
Mrs O    hope tomorrow brings better
Bugle  
Pinky - day 4 is quite early for a scan - you may still see some more follies in fact i think there is a good chance. Good luck for the next one  
LB - hormonal manipulation    get some womb juice down your neck and chill tonight  
love and hugs to all my pals 
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh and tim has lost his passport.    

Right I'm gonna have a sleep try to get rid of this head.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

babyspoons said:


> I just feel very anxious and PMT-ish. Does that mean anything?
> 
> Mrs Angry Spoony


Yup. Sounds like a classic case of Twoweekwaititis. The only known cure is a shotgun and long prison sente....oops sorry, I meant a nice relaxing bat... oops no that's not it either... ah yes got it!

A night with your feet up watching your fave funny films /series and totally ignoring any housew*** and any other attempts to wind you up!

Love to all my PR girls, coo we are a sorry lot today aren't we? Here y'are something to make you smile;
http://www.milkandcookies.com/link/7675/detail/

xxx

/links


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

@ Nix!

Gabs - I am so terribly sorry. I can't say anything to help so here is a huge  

Juicy - I embie is all you need so don't lose sight of that.

Spoony - sharing sorrows or joys is what makes this thread great.  There aren't criteria for how miserable you are entitled to be.  

love to all.


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Juicy, that one little embie could be the one, don't give up hope,   we once had three eggs and only one made it through, did achieve pregnancy, but my b****** immune system is to blame.  I   this is your time.

Lolli, you are going to be devastated, to go all that way and to have this happen must be so upsetting, I hope you can manage to have a few nice days and have some quality time with DH and DS.  

Spoons, the evil thing about the 2ww is that we analyse every symptom.  When I have had bfp, my hormones were like having pmt but ten times worse.  One minute highly irritated with people in the shops and wanting to punch someone or crying at the news!  Our house is also a pit, it's not important right now, it's not like Kim and Aggie are coming round is it.  When do you test?

Francie, some good advice there, maybe a weekend away would be good.  I know what you mean about thinking it's all a fantasy, I think we go into negative mode to try and protect ourselves.  You are having ICSI aren't you?  I know how that dreaded zero fert phone call is, but with ICSI you would avoid that.  I hope this is the one for you    You are in France aren't you?  What are the clinics like out there?

Laura   it's  so bl**** stressful, you have so much to think about what with you cycle coming up and the pill is the evil of evils.  I might jumps in that hole with you though and maybe we could hurl tins of cat food over the top!  Have you tried accupuncture?

Nix, that looks like me at the moment, the physique I mean!  How did you get on at the docs?

My bloods have arrived in Chicago, so hopefully they are testing them as we speak!  And I have now waxed my lip!  Hoorah!
xxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness - where do I start - well here goes....

Steph   

Gabs - i am absolutely gutted for you - I know there is nothing I can say that will help, but we are all here if you need anything. 

Spoons - symptons are a nightmare - if you don't have them you feel you should and if you do it feels like something is wrong- I will tell you about mine in a little while...

Jax - you seem to be doing all the right things and asking the right questions- I hope you get some answers, its the not knowing why and questionning thats the worst

Little jen, Juicy Francie, Nix, Alegria and everyone else    

Well here goes.... It seems like a bit of an anticlimax after all this, but.....

I have been having really bad head aches, tummy aches, and since last Thursday have been waking up at 2am every day and can't go back to sleep. Was convinced Af was coming - and still not over confident about the whole thing but....

Tested on Monday Pm as thought mirr theory of one one off test wastoo stressful and thought that if it was a BFN then at least I could have time to get used to it. well it actually turned out to be a BFP and I just couldn't believe it. Tuesday went to accupuncture and the man basically said my pulse was not in line with someone who is pregnant - well this was like a kick in the guts- so I thought Mondays' result must be due to drugs still in body and was all doom and gloom again. Then did an HPT this morning - wrong type as well - it was digital and they are scary. It said PREGNANT!! So still held out a little hope, but alongside other symptoms thought it may still be drugs in my blood etc.. Went for blood test today - which wasn't easy as we went up to London as thought it would be easier than whole GP route. Well results took a little while - but came back with POSITIVE and HCG at 452 I think    Well being a ntaural pessimist - I am finding all this hard to get my head around and still doubting how I feel etc... but we are certainly going to enjoy things for tonight and worry about the next step tomorrow. I feel rather exhausted by the whole thing/ emotional roller coaster, but am so happy to have at least got to this stage. I never imagined we'd get here and haven't even thought about whats next.

Can I just say a MASSIVE thank you for all your support since Christmas - I'd never have gotten to this point without you all- I have learned so much and you have all been so supportive  Special thanks to mirr for telling us all about the jin, Ophelia my cycle buddy, Laura, Beach, merse, gabs, steph and everyone who we met up with at port solent

Gosh I have been rambling on for hours!!! I better post before I lose the plot completely!

Ophelia all the best wishes in the world for tomorrow, and I really hope those embies show up tomorrow- you really deserve it.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, wow! Some good news - Bugle, you did it!!!!!! No doubt about it - your HCG is through the roof!!!!

Brilliant, petal - just brilliant.

Lolly - I've PMed you back. I'm so, so sorry to hear about your no response. I thought the same as Nicks - I can't believe two of you would have no response at the same time and wondered if there was a duff batch of drugs washing about. Ask Romina if anyone else has had this this week.

Jax - I bet the grief just keeps coming. I hope those bloods give you something concrete to work with. It's just dreadful.

Laura - I've had two long days at work too - let's bunk off! Hope the kitchen's done soon, then you can at least feel good about that.

Spoons - hang on in there! It's the longest two weeks of anyone's life, but you'll survive... eventually.

Juicy -   for that embryo - it's a tough embie and so it stands a great chance! All its brothers have fallen, but it keeps going - what a fighter.

Pinky - your bloods are good, so why not just try full IVF?

Beach - I'm praying for you that everything's ok by Saturday. It may be nothing.  

Mrs O - keep positive! Remember you had a delayed BFP before...  

Francie - I was the same. It was like the pic in Back to The Future, where people disappeared from it. I used to imagine myself with a baby/pregnant, and suddenly I couldn't see it. It doesn't mean anything - it's just your mind playing tricks.

The rest of you - hello!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

YAAAAAAYYY BUGLE!!!! Well done honey!!!
xxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi again ladies

Thanks for all your lovely comments.

Gabs      
Lolli      

Sadly cleaner not possible, in fact money is another strss having just moved house, Dh started a new 
job and they screwed up his first months pay, NPwer are driving me nuts asking for meter readings that I have given them 3 times! Anyway things are very tight and need sorting but can't face all that at the moment. Also had 2 people announce pregnancies at work, am thrilled for them both but it's hard. Also collleague came back to work after 2 weeks paternity so have heard the story of her labour and first 2 weeks of life so many times now as he keeps telling people - which is really sweet as he is thrilled bless him but again, hard sometimes.

BUT THEN SOMEONE WHO HAS BEEN TRYING AGES GOES AND GETS A BFP BUGLE  AND I CRY AGAIN WITH JOY!!!!! Wooohoooo, finally some good news on this thread! We have been a bit down recently, hopefully Bugle's fab news will turn the corner for us all!
well done Bugle, thrilled for you (and no it's not hard when it's on here as we all understand on here how desperate this feeling is.) I know you undertand that. People who fall after 1-2 months just don't get it eh?

By the way, what is the earliest I can test if I can't make it to 17th (8 more sleeps) and what brand? Just in case o'cause!

Anyway, am taking yourt advice, DH is late so am going to watch some telly.

By the way Nix, I didn't realise the webcam was recording when I did my dance in my thong


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Beach -   sorry to hear about your scan.  I really hope the "thing" has by the time you're next scanned   

Gabs -    Really sorry to hear your news.  I hope you have some better news at your next scan     You really do seem to be taking it all in your stride  

Bugle -      congrats on your BFP.  As Mira has already said your HCG is high - mine way 197 11days post 3day ET.  I reckon there could be more than one in there    Wonderful news  

Spoony - I had really bad PMT before my BFP

Juicy -   for your embie

LB - Sorry to hear you're stressed - would womb juice help?  

Mrs O - It's not over yet   

Hello to everyone else


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Bugle- that's fantastic news, congratulations x  x x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Bugle -    Twins!!!   Wey hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Bugle, Ive Pm'd you well done sweetie..... 

To all you lovely girlies....Just thought Id pop on and have a little sneak to see how Bugle got on (clever girl)...and found all those lovely messages for me...Dh and I really appreciate that everyone is thinking of us even though you have so many issues going on yourself..
? about the batch of drugs...could be possible..but dont want to feel like we are clutching at straws...will pop on sometime on sat and let you know how we get on...will be short or long post depending probably....

Take extra special care my friends...  and thanks for thinking of us.....


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Bugle!!! Well done sounds like two to me that is very high!  

Some good news at last.

Positive vibes for Ophelia tomorrow      

Congrats!

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Gabs I'm so sorry I'm here if you need to talk you can PM me   
Juicy 
Bugle well done hun!!!!
Lol to all to many now for personals xxxxxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

My DH has just said, "why do you keep analysing every sign, i bet all the other women aren't!!! Go for a week without analysing everything, it's easy!!!!!"  AND YES HE WAS SERIOUS!!!!!

Part of me says  
Part of me says     
Part of me says   Men! 

He's just gone to get f&c as the only thing in the fridge had gone bad.   Is that really bad for my embies?  

Spoony x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Bugle - Wow def more then one with numbers like that!!  Huge congrats, we needed some good news.  

Jax - Yeah mayb I should sort out some cat food .... good idea! 

Mira - Work is just silly at the moment... you should do a maternity leave ticker!!!

Gab -  

Baby - Wish your hubby mentioned to me about 'not stressin' on 2ww... men are so clever, I'd never have thought of that!  
XXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Save any messages before posting as I'm about to start new thread and lock this one and you may lose them otherwise

N xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

There you go dearest!

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

5 weeks... lucky cow!


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello

Beach - 5 eggs - wow! I'd be chuffed with that. Hope you have some more good news (sorry if I've missed it but was a lot to catch up on!!!
Inc- so sorry about the cyst just wanted to give you a big  
Laura - Please try not to be too sad, I feel exactly the same though in the same situations. I don't even like picking my nieces and nephews up from little school anymore because it makes me feel sad and somehow inadequate. 
Odette - exciting news re donor eggs, and with such a short waiting list - you go for it, I would  
Gab - I am so so sad to hear your news, my heart goes out to you. 
Juicy - not sure of any tips re lining apart from the usual brazil nuts and pineapple juice, however I didn't have the stomach this tx for quite so much as last time, but something worked.
Bugle - BFP WOW!!!!!!! I had a failed cycle in Dec too so maybe this is a lucky time for me too  

As for little old me, had ET today. Both eggs turned into embies. One was 5 cell and Grade 2 (the new clinic I'm at v. rarely grade them at grade 1 and said in other clinics it would prob. be a 1   ) and 2nd was 4 cell grade 3. Have picture of uterus and little beans in the lining, made me feel that it is real. They said that they are very healthy embies so I am happy. Last time they were grade 1 but was different clinic and I'm not too bothered about grades as we all know it doesn;t confirm anything. So now I am officially PUPO - test date 25th April (for some reason 16 days post ET not EC). No way I'll wait that long, I'm warning you!!! Stay away pee stick police  

Thanks for being my friends

Cath
X


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll be locking very soon......

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=136523.0

N xx


----------

